# Taking my first trip: A bunch of questions



## trnzone (Dec 3, 2018)

Hope this is allowed. I was informed by someone via DM message that if I had a bunch of general questions about my first ever train trip to ask them in a single post as opposed to a bunch of different topics. I would love to hear from as many of you as have time to provide your knowledge and assistance.

Some quick background: I'm not a big flier, and I've always wanted to take a long train ride. I have decided to take one from the Southeast up the coast to New York (and back) as part of a longer vacation. What follows are a ton of questions I have as someone who has never really taken a train at all -- particularly for a distance like this -- but has taken a number of long road trips via car.

1. Is there any major difference -- or any at all -- between the Silver Star and Silver Meteor?

2. I'm probably only able to get coach (work is paying for the travel). Is there any reason to upgrade on my own to business class and approx. how much would that be? I looked online at the differences between the seats but besides "more legroom" it doesn't really indicate how much more or whether the comfort is worthwhile.

3. Following up on (2), I will be on the train for a full day. I don't imagine sleeping a full night, but will I be comfortable enough / able to recline enough to sleep some?

4. Is it loud? I'm talking in general, while riding.

5. Is the WiFi relatively consistent? I expect it to be spotty in certain areas, of course, but will I have access for the vast majority of the trip? And are there outlets at the seats?

6. For a large trip such as this, my assumption is most of the time there will not be too many people on board (meaning I probably won't have a seat partner and will have a bit more space), but during commuting hours it will fill up. Is that an accurate assumption?

7. I will have a laptop on board (see 5). When the train is relatively empty, is it safe to leave a backpack at the seat and walk around or go to the bathroom ... or is it a scenario where I'd always want to take my stuff with me?

8. Any general tips or tricks?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 3, 2018)

The big difference between the Star and Meteor is that the Star does not have a Dining Car (only a cafe) while the Meteor has both.

Neither the SS or SM has business class, only coachand sleepers.

i have no real problem leaving things at your seat. The old saying comes to mind - “Out of sight, out of mind.” Of course, I would take things like your wallet, purse, phone, etc...with you.


----------



## LookingGlassTie (Dec 3, 2018)

As mentioned above, neither the SS or SM has business class.    However, (and I could be wrong) the Amfleet II coach cars which are used on both trains have the same legroom as an Amfleet I business class car.   

WiFi can be tricky at times.   Usually you can connect at the start of your trip, but if for any reason it drops, reconnecting while on board can sometimes be a pain.

As the Silver Star doesn't have a diner, your only option for food & drinks is the cafe car (unless your bring your own on board).   At least on the Meteor, you can go to its cafe car whenever the diner is closed.

Noise levels can vary, really depends on the passengers who are riding at the time.   Also, there is the sound of the air circulating through the cars.

I'm not altogether sure if the SS and SM typically carry any commuting passengers, but even so, there shouldn't be too many of them.    Most Amtrak commuters ride along the Northeast Corridor.


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 3, 2018)

trnzone said:


> 1. Is there any major difference -- or any at all -- between the Silver Star and Silver Meteor?


Yes, and it’s a big one. The Meteor has a dining car (here’s the menu) and the Star does not. This means that on the Star you’re stuck with either bringing your own food or getting it from the Cafe car, which serves stuff like Cup Noodles, microwaved pizzas, pre-packaged cold bagels, and other junky snacks like chips and candy.



trnzone said:


> 2. I'm probably﻿﻿﻿ ﻿only able to get coach (work is paying for the travel). Is there any reason to upgrade on my own to business class and approx. how much would that be? I looked﻿﻿ online at the differences between the seats but besides "more legroom" it doesn't really indicate how much more or whether the comfort is worthwhile.﻿


The Silvers do not offer Business Class, so the next step up from Coach would be a Roomette.  You get your own room, which has two seats during the day which turn into a bed at night, and another bed that lowers down the ceiling (both have windows). With a sleeper, all your meals in the dining car are included (of course this is not the case on the Star), and you get an attendant who turns down and makes up your room, can bring meals to your room if you wish, provides complimentary coffee and juice, etc. Now the extra cost for sleepers really vary depending on the season, remaining availability, and how far out you’re booking, so I recommend tinkering around with different dates and trying to figure out how low (and high) the prices can go. But I absolutely implore you to try and get your employer to get you one, as it’s an absolutely wonderful way to travel.



trnzone said:


> 3. Following﻿ up on (2), I will be on the train for a full day. I don't imagine sleeping a full night, but will I be comfortable enough / able to recline enough to sleep some?﻿


Coach seats on Amtrak’s long distance trains recline plenty, offer a ton of legroom, and have leg rests and window curtains, so it’s very comfortable for day travel. However it’s also highly likely you won’t be able to get a good night’s sleep, as you will be sitting somewhat upright and you’ll likely have 50+ other people in your car producing noise (and smells). This is another big reason why sleepers are such an improvement over Coach - you have total privacy and you can totally seclude yourself from the outside world.



trnzone said:


> 4. Is it loud? I'm﻿ talking in general, ﻿while riding﻿.


It depends. the train itself isn’t loud at all. Any real noise or disturbances tend to come from your fellow passengers. I would definitely recommend bringing some earplugs just in case it is a real issue.



trnzone said:


> 5. Is﻿ the WiFi relatively consistent? I expect it to be spotty in certain areas, of course, but will I have access for the vast majority of the trip? And are there outlets at the seats﻿﻿?


WiFi won’t be particularly fast, but on the Silvers, I’ve found it to be pretty reliable. For most of the trip. You won’t be able to stream from it or anything like that, but it should be pretty satisfactory for doing stuff like sending emails and getting work done. I do highly recommend downloading some movies in advance though, as that will insure you have some entertainment. And there are outlets at every seat. 



trnzone said:


> 6. For﻿﻿﻿﻿ a large trip such as this, my assumption is most of the time there will not be too many people on board (meaning I probably won't have a seat partner and ﻿will have a bit more space), but during commuting hour﻿s it will fill up. Is that an accurate assu﻿mption?


Long distance trains are almost never used by commuters, because of the often-poor on time performance, limited service frequency, and perhaps most importantly, Amtrak’s restriction of ticket sales for many short segments on those trains. But I still definitely wouldn’t count on your train running particularly empty. During peak seasons like the Spring, Winter, and late Fall, the Star and Meteor FILL UP with snowbirds and vacationers. It is very likely that you end up with a seat mate. 



trnzone said:


> 7﻿. I will have a laptop on board (see 6). When the train is relatively empty, is it safe to leave a backpack at the seat and walk around or go to the bathroom ... or is it a scenario where I'd always want﻿ to take my stuff with ﻿me?﻿


I recommend keeping your valuables such as your phone, wallet, computer etc, with you at all times, just in case, but you can just leave the other not particularly valuable stuff at your seat, as I really really doubt that anyone would take sufficient interest in it. In my experience, people on the train are not the type who would try and steal other passengers’ stuff. Just exercise common sense and I’m sure you’ll be fine.

Hope this helps and have a great trip!


----------



## BCL (Dec 3, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Long distance trains are almost never used by commuters, because of the often-poor on time performance, limited service frequency, and perhaps most importantly, Amtrak’s restriction of ticket sales for many short segments on those trains. But I still definitely wouldn’t count on your train running particularly empty. During peak seasons like the Spring, Winter, and late Fall, the Star and Meteor FILL UP with snowbirds and vacationers. It is very likely that you end up with a seat mate.


I remember a time when the Coast Starlight used to cost less than Capitol Corridor for Emeryville (or Richmond) to San Jose.  The time was kind of commute times (8:10 AM from Emeryville) but for whatever reason it took about 2 hours (kind of leisurely taking a different route) when Capitol Corridor took about 1.  Not sure if it had anything to do with commuters using it, but eventually the price for that trip seemed almost fixed to the same price as Capitol Corridor.  I've taken that route a few times, but it was partially to take in the views and to have breakfast in the dining car.


----------



## trnzone (Dec 3, 2018)

Replies so far have been very helpful. As opposed to quote-replying all of you separately, I figured I'd ask follow-up questions altogether.

9. How important is that dining car? I don't necessarily mind bringing food for myself, but is it to the point where over the course of the day I'm going to really want a fresher meal / the ability to go sit down somewhere else? If there isn't a dining car, I assume there's really nowhere else to go to do anything aside from just walking up and down the aisle? (It looks like that trip will be 4 hours longer if I take the Meteor instead of the Star ... it leaves later in the day but I don't know why else it would be longer.)

10. I receive a note when searching for reservations that I have to get on a -- or multiple -- connecting trains to make this trip. Is that true? It arrives in Penn Station.

11. Besides the dining car, is there any difference between seating or comfort in the Star vs. Meteor? It does not sound like there is, esp. since BC is not an option. If so, that's at least good to know. Are all the cars Amfleet II coach cars (as noted above) or are there only certain cars that are like that?

12. Regarding the amount of other passengers. If there are not really commuters, it just seems to me like it wouldn't be hard to get two seats to myself. I assume people would rather sit alone than next to someone if possible, no? The trip is likely going to be mid-spring. Maybe I'm misunderstanding how big the trains are.

13. I saw the suggestion about a Roomette. Is it that worth it? I do have the ability to use CC points for an Amtrak gift card. Can I book a regular seat from work and upgrade to a Roomette ahead of time? Cause it looks like it would be decently expensive to do myself.


----------



## trnzone (Dec 3, 2018)

In case you have reply notifications, I followed up with some additional questions above. Thanks so much for your detailed responses.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 3, 2018)

The Dining Car is important if you want a complete hot cooked to order meal. If all you want is things like burgers, hot dogs, soda, coffee, etc... - those can be obtained from the cafe.

The reason for the longer time is the routing. North of VA and south of GA, both takethe same route. In NC and SC, the Star takes a route that is more west than the Meteor going to different cities.

Both trains go from Miami to NYC. Both trains offer identical seating.


----------



## BCL (Dec 3, 2018)

trnzone said:


> 9. How important is that dining car? I don't necessarily mind bringing food for myself, but is it to the point where over the course of the day I'm going to really want a fresher meal / the ability to go sit down somewhere else? If there isn't a dining car, I assume there's really nowhere else to go to do anything aside from just walking up and down the aisle? (It looks like that trip will be 4 hours longer if I take the Meteor instead of the Star ... it leaves later in the day but I don't know why else it would be longer.)
> 
> 12. Regarding the amount of other passengers. If there are not really commuters, it just seems to me like it wouldn't be hard to get two seats to myself. I assume people would rather sit alone than next to someone if possible, no? The trip is likely going to be mid-spring. Maybe I'm misunderstanding how big the trains are.


The food is definitely different.  For example, I had an "Angus cheeseburger" twice on the same day - at lunch in a dining car and at dinner from a cafe car.  In the dining car it was a real burger cooked to order from a raw patty.  It also comes with chips.  The cafe burger is precooked and refrigerated in a plastic bag.  The attendant cuts a slit into the bag and tosses the whole thing in a convection over.

As for seat assignments, I believe they're assigned by an attendant - typically before the passenger arrives on the train.  At an endpoint some crews might assign passengers to a particular car, and then shuffle seat assignments as needed mid-route.  I've certainly heard of seat hogs on trains where the seating is open laying out stuff, including one person who managed to take a table for 4 all to himself using jackets, bags, etc.  However, you're not likely to have that option if the seating is assigned.  I don't recall ever having an assigned seat where I was by myself.


----------



## trnzone (Dec 3, 2018)

Why would they assign seats for long trips like that though?

That sounds less than ideal to potentially be stuck next to someone for that long when across the aisle may be two open seats, in theory.


----------



## trnzone (Dec 3, 2018)

the_traveler said:


> The Dining Car is important if you want a complete hot cooked to order meal. If all you want is things like burgers, hot dogs, soda, coffee, etc... - those can be obtained from the cafe.
> 
> The reason for the longer time is the routing. North of VA and south of GA, both takethe same route. In NC and SC, the Star takes a route that is more west than the Meteor going to different cities.
> 
> Both trains go from Miami to NYC. Both trains offer identical seating.


Gotcha. I guess it makes sense they would take different tracks. So I guess here's the question. 4 more hours with the dining car or 4 fewer hours without? Haha.


----------



## ehbowen (Dec 3, 2018)

trnzone said:


> Why would they assign seats for long trips like that though?
> 
> That sounds less than ideal to potentially be stuck next to someone for that long when across the aisle may be two open seats, in theory.


Well, suppose you get on in Lordsburg and there are two pair of open seats next to you in an otherwise full car. You move over and take one of them and another passenger does likewise. Then, in El Paso, a mother with three young children boards on her way to Fort Worth. Now they have nowhere to sit together.

The conductor's manifest shows when groups, especially groups with small children, will be boarding. In actual practice, most crew are fairly flexible with seating as long as space is available. You'll be issued a "seat check" which marks your seat as occupied and which also shows where you'll be getting off. If the crew hasn't assigned you a seat, feel free to take that seat check to another unoccupied seat (as long as it's not otherwise restricted, say with a sign reading "These seats reserved for groups of 3 or more"). If you have been assigned a seat and another which you like better is not occupied, usually the attendant or conductor will let you switch unless they know it will be needed down the line for a group. Just be prepared to be flexible and switch again if circumstances change en route...say a family group buys a ticket at the last minute before departure in San Antonio.

Edit To Add: You're east coast; I was thinking of the other new rider from New Mexico. Still, the same dynamic applies; hope you understand.


----------



## trnzone (Dec 3, 2018)

ehbowen said:


> Well, suppose you get on in Lordsburg and there are two pair of open seats next to you in an otherwise full car. You move over and take one of them and another passenger does likewise. Then, in El Paso, a mother with three young children boards on her way to Fort Worth. Now they have nowhere to sit together.
> 
> The conductor's manifest shows when groups, especially groups with small children, will be boarding. In actual practice, most crew are fairly flexible with seating as long as space is available. You'll be issued a "seat check" which marks your seat as occupied and which also shows where you'll be getting off. If the crew hasn't assigned you a seat, feel free to take that seat check to another unoccupied seat (as long as it's not otherwise restricted, say with a sign reading "These seats reserved for groups of 3 or more"). If you have been assigned a seat and another which you like better is not occupied, usually the attendant or conductor will let you switch unless they know it will be needed down the line for a group. Just be prepared to be flexible and switch again if circumstances change en route...say a family group buys a ticket at the last minute before departure in San Antonio.


Thanks for the info/advice. With the seat check, do I do that on my own or do I still have to ask them? How do I do that without being annoying as **** to the crew though -- and not making the person next to me, potentially, feel like I'm being rude? 

It's not that I'm against sitting next to anyone, it's just I'd rather not if I don't have to for so long!


----------



## ehbowen (Dec 3, 2018)

trnzone said:


> Thanks for the info/advice. With the seat check, do I do that on my own or do I still have to ask them? How do I do that without being annoying as **** to the crew though -- and not making the person next to me, potentially, feel like I'm being rude?
> 
> It's not that I'm against sitting next to anyone, it's just I'd rather not if I don't have to for so long!


Basically, if no one has specifically assigned you a seat, feel free to move to another seat in the same car on your own initiative as long as it's unoccupied (no seat check above it). You leave your seat check in place if you leave for the diner, lounge, cafe or restroom...it marks your seat as taken, even when you're not there.

If someone HAS specifically assigned you a seat and you want to switch, ask. Generally most crew are flexible about this. It's important to stay in the same car, though; many times the crew will put short-distance passengers in one car and through passengers in another so that the latter are not disturbed in the night by the former getting on and off in the wee hours. If you switch from one to the other on your own and the crew doesn't realize they have a passenger for a 2 am stop in a car which otherwise wouldn't be disturbed until morning, you might sleep right through the stop. If you're in the right car, the crew will be sure to wake you up in time.

Finally, be prepared to be flexible and don't be a jerk. You've bought one seat, that's what you should expect...not two. If someone needs to move in order that a family group or similar can be seated together, recognize that you are the path of least resistance. Smile and try to make the friendly acquaintance of your new seat mate. The seats are very generously sized, so it's not anywhere near sardine class on an airliner. The lack of center armrests bothers some, but...if you do manage to snag two seats together, it's great!


----------



## trnzone (Dec 3, 2018)

ehbowen said:


> Basically, if no one has specifically assigned you a seat, feel free to move to another seat in the same car on your own initiative as long as it's unoccupied (no seat check above it). You leave your seat check in place if you leave for the diner, lounge, cafe or restroom...it marks your seat as taken, even when you're not there.
> 
> If someone HAS specifically assigned you a seat and you want to switch, ask. Generally most crew are flexible about this. It's important to stay in the same car, though; many times the crew will put short-distance passengers in one car and through passengers in another so that the latter are not disturbed in the night by the former getting on and off in the wee hours. If you switch from one to the other on your own and the crew doesn't realize they have a passenger for a 2 am stop in a car which otherwise wouldn't be disturbed until morning, you might sleep right through the stop. If you're in the right car, the crew will be sure to wake you up in time.
> 
> Finally, be prepared to be flexible and don't be a jerk. You've bought one seat, that's what you should expect...not two. If someone needs to move in order that a family group or similar can be seated together, recognize that you are the path of least resistance. Smile and try to make the friendly acquaintance of your new seat mate. The seats are very generously sized, so it's not anywhere near sardine class on an airliner. The lack of center armrests bothers some, but...if you do manage to snag two seats together, it's great!


OK, I get it now. So if I do get an assigned seat I can say, "Hey, I'd really love not to be next to someone if possible since I have such a long ride." They do their best to accommodate and whatever it is, it is. I don't mind being next to someone if I need to be, but I have to imagine overnight and for long periods of time the trains aren't that busy, so I'd just hate to be stuck next to someone for no reason -- that's really my point. Like if there's two rows with no one in them (with no seat checks) and there's two of us next to each other.


----------



## pennyk (Dec 3, 2018)

Most likely you will get an assigned seat on the Silver Star or the Silver Meteor.  In my experience, the Silver Meteor is generally a shorter trip than the Silver Star.  

The benefit of a roomette is that you do not have to worry about the person that is assigned to sit next to you.  Most likely you will have a seat mate in mid spring on the Silver Meteor.  I travel on that train many times a year and rarely do I see the coaches less than half full.

I do not travel on the Silver Star that often (because of the lack of dining car), but I have been in coach betwen Orlando and Tampa and have been assigned a seat most of the time.


----------



## ehbowen (Dec 3, 2018)

Very true. If the thought of sharing with a seat mate really bothers you, get a roomette. You'll have guaranteed privacy, a real bed with sheets, pillows and blanket, your own toilet and washbasin, and (if on the _Silver Meteor_) all of your dining car meals will be included. You can even request room service dining if you wish, although I think that sharing tables in the dining car is a lot of fun (all seating in the dining car is community seating).


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 3, 2018)

trnzone said:


> 9. How important is that dining car? I don't necessarily mind bringing food for myself, but is it to the point where over the course of the day I'm going to really want a fresher meal / the ability to go sit down somewhere else? If there isn't a dining car, I assume there's really nowhere else to go to do anything aside from just walking up and down the aisle? (It looks like that trip will be 4 hours longer if I take the Meteor instead of the Star ... it leaves later in the day but I don't know why else it would be longer.)


Firstly, how’d you conclude that the Meteor takes 4 hours longer than the Star? End to end, it’s actually more than 4 hours _shorter_ than the Star. Could you remind us what stations you’re traveling between?

Now about the importance of the dining car, here’s the thing. It’s not going to be the finest meal you’ve ever eaten, and it’s certainly not going to be the cheapest meal you’ve ever eaten (unless you go for a sleeper, of course). However, it’s a wonderful and unique experience to have an actual sit down meal at a table on a moving train, looking out the window and chatting with fellow passengers. It is something I think that everyone has to try at least once in their life. Additionally, the dining cars on the Silver Meteor (as well as the Crescent and Lake Shore Limited) are brand new, with LED lighting, frosted glass, and a double row of windows, which does make for a particularly nice dining experience:







(Sorry about the stock image stickers)

Now as to your question about not having anywhere to go if you want to do anything away from your seat, remember that there still is the Cafe car on the Star, where you can sit at any of its many tables/booths. So the lack of a dining car does not prohibit that. However the Cafe car really isn’t a nice environment to sit in, with plasticky walls, a cramped tube-esque design, and tiny windows, so it’s not really that great for just enjoying oneself:


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 3, 2018)

trnzone said:


> Gotcha. I guess it makes sense they would take different tracks. So I guess here's the question. 4 more hours with the dining car or 4 fewer hours without? Haha.


It’s the other way around. The Star is a four hour longer ride, while the Meteor is four hours shorter. I have actually criticized multiple times the fact that they decided to take the dining car off the longer route, since that’s the one that really needs it more, but it’s Amtrak, so why do anything the logical way? 



trnzone said:


> 10. I receive a note when searching for reservations that I have to get on a -- or multiple -- connecting trains to make this trip. Is that true? It arrives in Penn Station.


Sorry, could you clarify what you’re seeing? It’s a one seat ride to Penn Station on both trains, so I think you may be misreading something.



trnzone said:


> 11﻿. Besides﻿﻿ the dining car, is there any difference between seating or comfort in the Star vs. Meteor? It does not sound like there is, esp. since BC is not an o﻿ption. If so, that's at least good to know. Are all the cars Amfleet II coach cars(as noted above) or are there only certain cars that are like that?


Seating is identical on both routes, and they exclusively use Amfleet IIs. You won’t have to discern which cars are which type or anything like that. 



trnzone said:


> 12. Regarding﻿ the amount of other passengers. If there are not really commuters, it just seems to me like it wouldn't be hard to get two seats to myself. I assume people w﻿ould rather sit alone than next to someone if possible, no? The trip is likely going to be mid-spring. Maybe I'm misunderstanding how big the trains are


The Star is typically four coaches (plus sleepers but I’m ignoring those for the moment), while the Meteor is typically five coaches (also plus sleepers). Each Amfleet II can hold 59 people, so that means that with a typical consist, the former route has a maximum coach capacity of 236 passengers, while the latter has a maximum coach capacity of 295 passengers. Consdidering the Silvers get a lot of traffic in Spring, it is very easy for those cars to be filled to the brim. If sitting next to someone is really this big an issue, I think you may want to consider a Roomette.



trnzone said:


> OK, I get it now. So if I do get an assigned seat I can say, "Hey, I'd really love not to be next to someone if possible since I have such a long ride." They do their best to accommodate and whatever it is, it is. I don't mind being next to someone if I need to be, but I have to imagine overnight and for long periods of time the trains aren't that busy, so I'd just hate to be stuck next to someone for no reason -- that's really my point. Like if there's two rows with no one in them (with no seat checks) and there's two of us next to each other.


I wouldn’t be too optimistic that the crew will try particularly hard to get you a single seat, for a few reasons:


Each seat already has plenty of space, so for someone to have two to themself isn’t strictly necessary.

I’m sure pretty much everybody would prefer not to have a seat mate, so it can really open up the floodgates to let one passenger move and not have a seat mate.

The train will likely run pretty full, so even if it’s strictly possible to get you two seats to yourself, it will probably be pretty difficult.

The attendant will likely have other, more pressing matters to attend to.

So my guess is that you will probably get some sort of “You get what you get and you don’t get upset” kind of response. And as I said above, if this really is that big a concern, maybe try and splurge on a low bucket Roomette. Good luck on this, though!


----------



## BCL (Dec 3, 2018)

trnzone said:


> OK, I get it now. So if I do get an assigned seat I can say, "Hey, I'd really love not to be next to someone if possible since I have such a long ride." They do their best to accommodate and whatever it is, it is. I don't mind being next to someone if I need to be, but I have to imagine overnight and for long periods of time the trains aren't that busy, so I'd just hate to be stuck next to someone for no reason -- that's really my point. Like if there's two rows with no one in them (with no seat checks) and there's two of us next to each other.


You can try, but you can imagine other passengers might be thinking the same thing.  It might be possible to purchase a second seat, but for the most part it's one passenger, one seat.  Now I have traveled with an unpaid infant, and my kid's name was on manifest but not on the ticket.  I had an unoccupied seat next to my assigned seat, which I believe was by design from the coach attendant.  On a really crowded train I would have likely needed to have my child on my lap or sharing my seat.  And one seat was wide enough for both of us.

Also - if you don't like being next to someone else, then avoid the dining car.  They specifically fill up all the available seats in the dining car.  A couple will always get one side of a table, and two more people will likely fill up the other side.  I was at a table with four people all traveling separately.


----------



## ehbowen (Dec 3, 2018)

BCL said:


> You can try, but you can imagine other passengers might be thinking the same thing.  It might be possible to purchase a second seat, but for the most part it's one passenger, one seat.  Now I have traveled with an unpaid infant, and my kid's name was on manifest but not on the ticket.  I had an unoccupied seat next to my assigned seat, which I believe was by design from the coach attendant.  On a really crowded train I would have likely needed to have my child on my lap or sharing my seat.  And one seat was wide enough for both of us.
> 
> Also - if you don't like being next to someone else, then avoid the dining car.  They specifically fill up all the available seats in the dining car.  A couple will always get one side of a table, and two more people will likely fill up the other side.  I was at a table with four people all traveling separately.


All good, except Amtrak will not allow you to purchase a second coach seat "for comfort". (Although they will if you are a "person of size" to the point where you cannot comfortably fit in a single seat.) If you attempt to do so anyway, it may be taken away and used for another passenger at any time. Amtrak's policy is that it's not possible to justify a spare seat for a passenger if a train is near capacity.


----------



## trnzone (Dec 3, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Firstly, how’d you conclude that the Meteor takes 4 hours longer than the Star? End to end, it’s actually more than 4 hours _shorter_ than the Star. Could you remind us what stations you’re traveling between?


My system shows the Meteor as 29hr and the Star as 25hr.

I'm going from Florida to Penn Station

Both show this note as well. <<This trip requires you to make a connection at different train stations.>>

And thank you so much for the detailed response.


----------



## trnzone (Dec 3, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> If sitting next to someone is really this big an issue, I think you may want to consider a Roomette.


It's not a big issue. I just had a misconception about how full the train would be seeing as I've never taken one before. I figured it was not nearly as popular of a form of travel for such a long distance as a plane. So therefore, I didn't think I'd be getting on a full train for a full-day trip. I figured at times it would be full but for long stretches it would not be.


----------



## trnzone (Dec 3, 2018)

BCL said:


> Also - if you don't like being next to someone else, then avoid the dining car.  They specifically fill up all the available seats in the dining car.  A couple will always get one side of a table, and two more people will likely fill up the other side.  I was at a table with four people all traveling separately.


No, don't mind being next to anyone for an hour, two, three, four, five, six. I would *prefer* not to be for 25 straight hours, that's all.


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 3, 2018)

trnzone said:


> My system shows the Meteor as 29hr and the Star as 25hr.
> 
> I'm going from Florida to Penn Station
> 
> ...


Where exactly in Florida are you actually taking it from? Because just saying “I’m going from Florida” isn’t really helpful here. It sounds to me like you may be looking at a station that doesn’t have any train service and that the connection you’re seeing is from a Thru-way bus...


----------



## ehbowen (Dec 3, 2018)

trnzone said:


> My system shows the Meteor as 29hr and the Star as 25hr.
> 
> I'm going from Florida to Penn Station
> 
> ...


Where exactly in Florida are you originating? Some stations which are directly served by the _Silver Star _are not served by the _Silver Meteor_, so yes you would have to transfer if you're boarding there.



trnzone said:


> It's not a big issue. I just had a misconception about how full the train would be seeing as I've never taken one before. I figured it was not nearly as popular of a form of travel for such a long distance as a plane. So therefore, I didn't think I'd be getting on a full train for a full-day trip. I figured at times it would be full but for long stretches it would not be.


I've been on a train from Houston to Chicago which was so full that they were seating overbooked passengers in the lounge car as well as the diner (during non-meal hours) almost all of the way. Of course, United Airlines was on strike...but, still, you can never tell when you might hit the jackpot.



trnzone said:


> No, don't mind being next to anyone for an hour, two, three, four, five, six. I would *prefer* not to be for 25 straight hours, that's all.


We all feel the same way. That's why it's a good thing that there's a dining car and a lounge car. Get up and walk around. You can't do that on a bus or an airliner.


----------



## pennyk (Dec 3, 2018)

trnzone said:


> No, don't mind being next to anyone for an hour, two, three, four, five, six. I would *prefer* not to be for 25 straight hours, that's all.


I suggest that you assume that you will have a seat mate for the entire trip.  Generally on the Silvers, they seat passengers in cars by destination.  You may be seated in a car with passengers going to New York and Newark.  Your seatmate may be going to the same destination.


----------



## trnzone (Dec 3, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Where exactly in Florida are you going to? Because if it’s Tampa or Lakeland (which are served exclusively by the Star), that would explain the extra travel time.


Going from South Florida area (east coast) to NYC. Looks like my work travel system has the names messed up. The work website shows "98 Silver Star" (25hr) and "92 Silver Meteor" (29hr) and Amtrak shows the 98 is Meteor and 92 is Star. Hence my confusion! So at least I got that cleared up. Haha. So I can get dining car and shorter commute!

Is there a way to use a laptop at your seat (such as a tray table) or do you literally have to put it on your lap?


----------



## trnzone (Dec 3, 2018)

pennyk said:


> I suggest that you assume that you will have a seat mate for the entire trip.  Generally on the Silvers, they seat passengers in cars by destination.  You may be seated in a car with passengers going to New York and Newark.  Your seatmate may be going to the same destination.


Definitely the assumption I will now make, which is fine, just not what I thought at first.

Any idea if you can upgrade to a roomette once you book a regular ticket? Cause I'm wondering if i get work to pay for the ticket, I could pay for the upgrades.


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 3, 2018)

trnzone said:


> It's not a big issue. I just had a misconception about how full the train would be seeing as I've never taken one before. I figured it was not nearly as popular of a form of travel for such a long distance as a plane. So therefore, I didn't think I'd be getting on a full train for a full-day trip. I figured at times it would be full but for long stretches it would not be.


Here’s the thing: Whether or not the train is much less popular than flying doesn’t really matter when it comes to crowdedness. Amtrak is not going to run unnecessarily long trains that drastically exceed demand, so if demand is generally low, so will the train’s capacity. The perfect scenario for them is to have every train run completely full. So while you are correct that the train is WAY less popular than flying, they still run reasonably full a lot of the time.


----------



## ehbowen (Dec 3, 2018)

trnzone said:


> Going from South Florida area (east coast) to NYC. Looks like my work travel system has the names messed up. The work website shows "98 Silver Star" (25hr) and "92 Silver Meteor" (29hr) and Amtrak shows the 98 is Meteor and 92 is Star. Hence my confusion! So at least I got that cleared up. Haha. So I can get dining car and shorter commute!
> 
> Is there a way to use a laptop at your seat (such as a tray table) or do you literally have to put it on your lap?


There is a very generously sized tray table and 110V outlets at each coach seat. (No tray tables at the forward bulkhead, unfortunately.) When I travel coach with a laptop I carry a Kensington cable lock and lock it to the frame of the tray table when I want to get up and leave my seat. Never had a problem with it.


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 3, 2018)

trnzone said:


> Going from South Florida area (east coast) to NYC. Looks like my work travel system has the names messed up. The work website shows "98 Silver Star" (25hr) and "92 Silver Meteor" (29hr) and Amtrak shows the 98 is Meteor and 92 is Star. Hence my confusion! So at least I got that cleared up. Haha. So I can get dining car and shorter commute!
> 
> Is there a way to use a laptop at your seat (such as a tray table) or do you literally have to put it on your lap?


Firstly, can you tell us THE ACTUAL STATION(S) YOU ARE LOOKING AT? Not the region. The actual stations.

Secondly, yes, there are pretty decently sized tray tables at every seat.


----------



## ehbowen (Dec 3, 2018)

trnzone said:


> Definitely the assumption I will now make, which is fine, just not what I thought at first.
> 
> Any idea if you can upgrade to a roomette once you book a regular ticket? Cause I'm wondering if i get work to pay for the ticket, I could pay for the upgrades.


Yes, absolutely. All you have to do is call Amtrak, speak to an agent and give him your reservation number, and say you want to upgrade it to a sleeper.

I suggest first that you become familiar with Amsnag and see what the various sleeper "bucket" prices are. Try to make your upgrade when the price is at the lowest "bucket".


----------



## trnzone (Dec 3, 2018)

ehbowen said:


> There is a very generously sized tray table and 110V outlets at each coach seat. (No tray tables at the forward bulkhead, unfortunately.) When I travel coach with a laptop I carry a Kensington cable lock and lock it to the frame of the tray table when I want to get up and leave my seat. Never had a problem with it.


Smart. I will definitely do that. And that answers my earlier question about leaving it at my seat.


----------



## trnzone (Dec 3, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Firstly, can you tell us THE ACTUAL STATION(S) YOU ARE LOOKING AT? Not the region. The actual stations.
> 
> Secondly, yes, there are decent sized tray tables at every seat.


I'm looking at either FTL or WPB to Penn Station.


----------



## ehbowen (Dec 3, 2018)

trnzone said:


> I'm looking at either FTL or WPB to Penn Station.


Gotcha. If you board at either of those stations the _Meteor_ goes (fairly) straight north along the coast to NYC. The _Star_ makes a diversion west to pick up passengers from Tampa before heading to Jacksonville and points north. That's the reason for most of the extra four hours.


----------



## trnzone (Dec 3, 2018)

ehbowen said:


> Gotcha. If you board at either of those stations the _Meteor_ goes (fairly) straight north along the coast to NYC. The _Star_ makes a diversion west to pick up passengers from Tampa before heading to Jacksonville and points north. That's the reason for most of the extra four hours.


Thanks. And that might explain why the roomettes are $200 cheaper.


----------



## trnzone (Dec 3, 2018)

ehbowen said:


> Yes, absolutely. All you have to do is call Amtrak, speak to an agent and give him your reservation number, and say you want to upgrade it to a sleeper.
> 
> I suggest first that you become familiar with Amsnag and see what the various sleeper "bucket" prices are. Try to make your upgrade when the price is at the lowest "bucket".


Looking at Amsnag now. I get the concept. Tried to read up more about it without asking but there's not much out there. What does the "bucket" mean? Right now it's showing the identical prices to Amtrak.com. I assume the point is to search a large list of dates and see if one of those dates happens to be way cheaper?


----------



## ehbowen (Dec 3, 2018)

trnzone said:


> Thanks. And that might explain why the roomettes are $200 cheaper.


Roomettes are (well, should be) cheaper on the _Silver Star_ because it doesn't carry a dining car and so you're not paying for the "meals included" with your room. If you splurge for the _Silver Meteor_, well, come hungry to make up for that extra $200.

By the way, since I don't think anyone has mentioned it yet, the roomette surcharge is *per room*, not per person. Roomettes can accommodate two. If you choose to bring along a traveling companion to share your roomette, all he or she need pay is the price of a low bucket coach fare. (Not "Saver", but regular coach lowest price.) Just make sure that he's on your reservation, either added formally to the main reservation or with an "open sleeper" paper ticket linked to your reservation. If he's holding a coach ticket they'll make him ride in coach, even if there's room in your roomette.


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 3, 2018)

trnzone said:


> Definitely the assumption I will now make, which is fine, just not what I thought at first.
> 
> Any idea if you can upgrade to a roomette once you book a regular ticket? Cause I'm wondering if i get work to pay for the ticket, I could pay for the upgrades.


You definitely can do that. Amtrak has a very loose no change fee policy, so just call 1-800-USA-RAIL (Amtrak’s main number) and ask them to *modify* your ticket to a Roomette. I emphasize the word “modify” because a lot of Amtrak agents don’t really know what they’re doing, and if you just use the word “change”, for example, they may cancel your reservation and rebook you, incurring a fee.

However, though you definitely _can _ change your reservation, I would really recommend just booking it all at once right from the start. a couple reasons: Since sleeper prices fluctuate depending on remaining availability, the time of year, and how far out you are booking, by starting with coach and then upgrading later, you run the risk of ending up having to pay significantly more for your upgrade. Whereas if you pick and choose your dates based on what sleepers cost, and then book it as such, you’ve got much better odds at a cheap(er) upgrade. Does that make sense?


----------



## ehbowen (Dec 3, 2018)

trnzone said:


> Looking at Amsnag now. I get the concept. Tried to read up more about it without asking but there's not much out there. What does the "bucket" mean? Right now it's showing the identical prices to Amtrak.com. I assume the point is to search a large list of dates and see if one of those dates happens to be way cheaper?


"Bucket" means that the prices do not free-float like the airlines (you can never tell what an airfare might be), but that there are (usually) five predetermined price levels from lowest to highest which Amtrak switches to depending upon how much traffic they expect. So, when you look at those roomette prices on Amsnag for different dates, see how they stack up from lowest to highest. If the current price for the date you want to travel is high, then you may want to wait...it could very well drop. On the other hand if the price is low, grab it now...it can only go up. If even  the lowest price is outside your budget, plan to travel coach.


----------



## trnzone (Dec 3, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> You definitely can do that. Amtrak has a very loose no change fee policy, so just call 1-800-USA-RAIL (Amtrak’s main number) and ask them to *modify* your ticket to a Roomette. I emphasize the word “modify” because a lot of Amtrak agents don’t really know what they’re doing, and if you just use the word “change”, for example, they may cancel your reservation and rebook you, incurring a fee.
> 
> However, though you definitely _can _ change your reservation, I would really recommend just booking it all at once right from the start. a couple reasons: Since sleeper prices fluctuate depending on remaining availability, the time of year, and how far out you are booking, by starting with coach and then upgrading later, you run the risk of ending up having to pay significantly more for your upgrade. Whereas if you pick and choose your dates based on what sleepers cost, and then book it as such, you’ve got much better odds at a cheap(er) upgrade. Does that make sense?


Makes total sense, but I can't do that. Through work I can only book coach. But I'm quite sure I could book coach then call up an hour later and get the good price? (BTW, I'm booking just under four months out. Roomette right now is $574 for Meteor.


----------



## trnzone (Dec 3, 2018)

ehbowen said:


> "Bucket" means that the prices do not free-float like the airlines (you can never tell what an airfare might be), but that there are (usually) five predetermined price levels from lowest to highest which Amtrak switches to depending upon how much traffic they expect. So, when you look at those roomette prices on Amsnag for different dates, see how they stack up from lowest to highest. If the current price for the date you want to travel is high, then you may want to wait...it could very well drop. On the other hand if the price is low, grab it now...it can only go up. If even  the lowest price is outside your budget, plan to travel coach.


Gotcha. Roomette prices I see for the 98 Silver Meteor in a 20-day span are 415, 476, 574, 671 ... for Star 342, 364, 385, 403

So it seems like a $282 upgrade for the Meteor (at its lowest point) and $209 (at its lowest point) for the Star ... each way. Can afford it, not sure I want to pay it. Haha.


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 3, 2018)

trnzone said:


> Looking at Amsnag now. I get the concept. Tried to read up more about it without asking but there's not much out there. What does the "bucket" mean? Right now it's showing the identical prices to Amtrak.com. I assume the point is to search a large list of dates and see if one of those dates happens to be way cheaper?


Here is a relatively example description or pricing buckets. For any given Amtrak itinerary, there are a set of four or five possible fares. So if you are one person getting X accommodation from Point Y to Point Z, there will be four or five possible prices. Now, depending on factors such as remaining availability of that accommodation, the time of year, and how far out you are looking, the booking system will set it to one of those buckets.

AmSnag simply allows you to quickly and easily view fares for a range of dates (up to 30 at a time), all at once. The prices are exactly what you get on Amtrak.com, but it allows you to get a sense of the _range_ of prices and the cheapest dates. It’s really best for anyone who is flexible about their days of travel, however it can still be helpful to see what the possible prices are, as that can be used to determine whether one should book now, wait for the price to drop, etc. TLDR: AmSnag is a good way to get a sense of pricing and dates of travel quickly and painlessly.


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 4, 2018)

trnzone said:


> Gotcha. Roomette prices I see for the 98 Silver Meteor in a 20-day span are 415, 476, 574, 671 ... for Star 342, 364, 385, 403
> 
> So it seems like a $282 upgrade for the Meteor (at its lowest point) and $209 (at its lowest point) for the Star ... each way. Can afford it, not sure I want to pay it. Haha.


If you can find a low bucket Roomette and you can afford it, DEFINITELY go for it. I swear, if you have the money, it is absolutely positively worth it.


----------



## ehbowen (Dec 4, 2018)

trnzone said:


> Gotcha. Roomette prices I see for the 98 Silver Meteor in a 20-day span are 415, 476, 574, 671 ... for Star 342, 364, 385, 403
> 
> So it seems like a $282 upgrade for the Meteor (at its lowest point) and $209 (at its lowest point) for the Star ... each way. Can afford it, not sure I want to pay it. Haha.


Go ahead and have your work purchase the coach ticket; have it in hand. Keep an eye on Amsnag. If the price drops to a level you're comfortable with, call and upgrade right away. If not, just go coach.

By the way, bucket pricing applies to coach tickets, too...and rail fare in sleepers is always low (standard, not "saver") bucket. If they purchase a coach ticket at a high bucket of, say, $151 when low bucket is actually $118, then when you call to upgrade you'll already have $33 worth of credit towards the upgrade...as long as you "modify", as cpotisch suggested, and don't let a hamhanded agent run up penalties by canceling your existing reservation.


----------



## trnzone (Dec 4, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> If you can find a low bucket Roomette and you can afford it, DEFINITELY go for it. I swear, if you have the money, it is absolutely positively worth it.


Is it worth it MORE because of (a) for the space or (b) food is included? The reason I ask is ... It would be 4 extra hours each way, but I'm wondering if I did the Star without the food if you still think it would be worth it?


----------



## trnzone (Dec 4, 2018)

ehbowen said:


> Go ahead and have your work purchase the coach ticket; have it in hand. Keep an eye on Amsnag. If the price drops to a level you're comfortable with, call and upgrade right away. If not, just go coach.
> 
> By the way, bucket pricing applies to coach tickets, too...and rail fare in sleepers is always low (standard, not "saver") bucket. If they purchase a coach ticket at a high bucket of, say, $151 when low bucket is actually $118, then when you call to upgrade you'll already have $33 worth of credit towards the upgrade...as long as you "modify", as cpotisch suggested, and don't let a hamhanded agent run up penalties by canceling your existing reservation.


It looks like my company has some deal, so the round-trip tickets are actually super cheap -- $265 all-in no matter which day or train I choose. Good idea in theory but won't work. Haha.


----------



## ehbowen (Dec 4, 2018)

If privacy is important to you, take the roomette on either the _Meteor _or the _Star_. If the meals and the extra 4 hours saved are worth the additional $85 (or whatever) for the _Meteor_, take the _Meteor._


----------



## trnzone (Dec 4, 2018)

ehbowen said:


> If privacy is important to you, take the roomette on either the _Meteor _or the _Star_. If the meals and the extra 4 hours saved are worth the additional $85 (or whatever) for the _Meteor_, take the _Meteor._


When you put it like that, the Meteor roomette is a no-brainer if I can get it for that price (and want to pay it).


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 4, 2018)

trnzone said:


> I'm looking at either FTL or WPB to Penn Station.


And it says you need to transfer? Does it say what the supposed connecting station is, or what routes you’re transferring between? And is this through Amtrak.com, or your work booking system which we know screwed up the train numbering?


----------



## trnzone (Dec 4, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> And it says you need to transfer? Does it say what the supposed connecting station is, or what routes you’re transferring between? And is this through Amtrak.com, or your work booking system which we know screwed up the train numbering?


The work system that screwed up the train numbering. They have a phone number I'll call tomorrow to confirm it's a screwup.


----------



## ehbowen (Dec 4, 2018)

trnzone said:


> When you put it like that, the Meteor roomette is a no-brainer if I can get it for that price (and want to pay it).


Let's put it this way: If you can only take a roomette one way, take it on the trip back. Otherwise you'll be kicking yourself the whole way back in coach. If you can afford to take it both ways but aren't sure, take it on the trip out. Seven to two you upgrade back to a roomette somewhere before Richmond on your southbound trip...if it's available; otherwise see above (they frequently sell out).

On an airliner, first class means you get a somewhat more comfortable seat and a decent meal. (All right, Neroden, I'm talking domestic.) Sleeper and coach on a train is literally like the difference between night and day. I've said this before but I'll say it again: There have been many times after a coach trip on Amtrak when I have said, "You know, I wish I'd spent the extra and taken the sleeper." There has never yet been a time after an overnight sleeper trip when I have said, "You know, I wish I'd saved the money and taken coach." Not once.


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 4, 2018)

trnzone said:


> Is it worth it MORE because of (a) for the space or (b) food is included? The reason I ask is ... It would be 4 extra hours each way, but I'm wondering if I did the Star without the food if you still think it would be worth it?


The Roomette is worth it because of everything. You get your own completely private room which contains two seats that convert into a bed, another bed that slides down from the ceiling (each have a big window for taking in the scenery), a large table that folds out from the wall, and your own sink and toilet. There is complimentary coffee and juice in your car, an attendant who will provide free room service if you wish, fresh linens,  turn down service, and the list goes on. So those are the big reasons why it’s worth it over coach.

Now as to whether the Meteor is worth it over the Star, I would also say yes.   It comes out to about $60 extra or something to take the Meteor, and for that you get four full meals in the dining car. When you take into account the fact that that also includes sides, beverages, and in the case of lunch and dinner, dessert, I think it’s a pretty good deal, even putting aside the fact that you get the unique experience of dining on the train.


----------



## trnzone (Dec 4, 2018)

ehbowen said:


> Let's put it this way: If you can only take a roomette one way, take it on the trip back. Otherwise you'll be kicking yourself the whole way back in coach. If you can afford to take it both ways but aren't sure, take it on the trip out. Seven to two you upgrade back to a roomette somewhere before Richmond on your southbound trip...if it's available; otherwise see above (they frequently sell out).
> 
> On an airliner, first class means you get a somewhat more comfortable seat and a decent meal. (All right, Neroden, I'm talking domestic.) Sleeper and coach on a train is literally like the difference between night and day. I've said this before but I'll say it again: There have been many times after a coach trip on Amtrak when I have said, "You know, I wish I'd spent the extra and taken the sleeper." There has never yet been a time after an overnight sleeper trip when I have said, "You know, I wish I'd saved the money and taken coach." Not once.


Appreciate you (and everyone) taking the time to break it down for me. I'm going to see if I can use a gift card through AMEX rewards for a modification. If I can, it's a no-brainer.


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 4, 2018)

trnzone said:


> The work system that screwed up the train numbering. They have a phone number I'll call tomorrow to confirm it's a screwup.


I highly recommend you check Amtrak.com instead, to make sure you’re seeing what’s actually going on.


----------



## trnzone (Dec 4, 2018)

Looks like they have the roomette for Meteor for my trip as low as $415. If I can get that price on the right dates, it's a total no-brainer.

How often do the prices change?


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 4, 2018)

trnzone said:


> Looks like they have the roomette for Meteor for my trip as low as $415. If I can get that price on the right dates, it's a total no-brainer.
> 
> How often do the prices change?


Since prices primarily stem the remaining availability and how many people are getting tickets, it really depends. If you see a particularly good fare, it’s best to just snag it as quickly as possible.


----------



## ehbowen (Dec 4, 2018)

Usually every morning about 2 am ET they post cancellations and such; if the price is going to drop, that's when it's going to happen. Amsnag had (maybe still has?) a "fare watch" feature which would send you an email if the price dropped on a trip and date you were watching; it was kind of buggy and had many false alarms but it worked for me more than once.

Note, though, that the price can go UP at *any* time. If they have ten sleepers in inventory they might have two of them priced at bucket B, three at bucket C, three more at D and the last two at the highest bucket E. The price you see when you check online will be the lowest bucket, B. But if those two rooms sell, the price immediately jumps to bucket C...and when they sell, to D and E. So if you see a price in your budget, grab it now. The early morning wee hours are when they evaluate inventory and might adjust the prices back down.


----------



## trnzone (Dec 4, 2018)

ehbowen said:


> Usually every morning about 2 am ET they post cancellations and such; if the price is going to drop, that's when it's going to happen. Amsnag had (maybe still has?) a "fare watch" feature which would send you an email if the price dropped on a trip and date you were watching; it was kind of buggy and had many false alarms but it worked for me more than once.
> 
> Note, though, that the price can go UP at *any* time. If they have ten sleepers in inventory they might have two of them priced at bucket B, three at bucket C, three more at D and the last two at the highest bucket E. The price you see when you check online will be the lowest bucket, B. But if those two rooms sell, the price immediately jumps to bucket C...and when they sell, to D and E. So if you see a price in your budget, grab it now. The early morning wee hours are when they evaluate inventory and might adjust the prices back down.


Thanks, I'll do that. The price I want is not too near the dates I want, so I'll have to keep on it. You guys have made the roomette sound so good that I don't even know if I want to deal w/ coach at this point. Haha.


----------



## BCL (Dec 4, 2018)

trnzone said:


> No, don't mind being next to anyone for an hour, two, three, four, five, six. I would *prefer* not to be for 25 straight hours, that's all.


It's kind of strange how it works.  There are a whole lot of different things they try to balance on any particular long-distance Amtrak train.  Reservations will be required, and that gives a pretty good idea of how many cars they need to put in service.

As others said, they try to keep people going to the same destination in the same car.  But of course some passengers are going short distances.  Passengers heading for Miami  could board from anywhere on the route, so they're going to adjust where people are seated as needed.  They balance a lot of needs this way.  You could very well end up with someone next to you going a short distance because they feel they can place passengers going to to intermediate stations in that car.  Or you could end up with another passenger going the entire distance.  In the former case your next seat could be empty, then filled, again, then empty.  It's kind of hard to tell how it's going to end up.  It's really like trying to balance available tables in a restaurant as people come and go.

This is really the reality of it.  I get that you'd like to have some alone time, but you can't really get that.  However, these are large seats - around the size of an airline first class seat with massive leg room.  You won't be cramped at all.


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 4, 2018)

ehbowen said:


> Usually every morning about 2 am ET they post cancellations and such; if the price is going to drop, that's when it's going to happen. Amsnag had (maybe still has?) a "fare watch" feature which would send you an email if the price dropped on a trip and date you were watching; it was kind of buggy and had many false alarms but it worked for me more than once.
> 
> Note, though, that the price can go UP at *any* time. If they have ten sleepers in inventory they might have two of them priced at bucket B, three at bucket C, three more at D and the last two at the highest bucket E. The price you see when you check online will be the lowest bucket, B. But if those two rooms sell, the price immediately jumps to bucket C...and when they sell, to D and E. So if you see a price in your budget, grab it now. The early morning wee hours are when they evaluate inventory and might adjust the prices back down.


I’m pretty sure Paul shut down Fare Watch because of all the bugs. 

I would like to make it clear that the buckets are not assigned to specific physical rooms. There’s a certain quantity of each room at each bucket, but you can choose whatever room number is available and the price will be the same.


----------



## ehbowen (Dec 4, 2018)

Another factoid which might influence you: Amtrak used to have a very generous cancellation and refund policy. Essentially, as long as you canceled before the train departed the station, you would get at least full credit towards another trip. Well, of course, people started abusing that. Some tour agencies were notorious for booking every sleeper accommodation on popular trains such as the _California Zephyr_ to "hold them for ransom"...resell them to customers at a substantial markup, who couldn't buy from Amtrak because the train showed as "Sold Out"...and then, if any didn't sell, cancel them at literally the last minute for a voucher which they could use to do the same thing all over again next year. Ordinary travelers were essentially frozen out of the popular dates.

So now there's penalties if you downgrade or cancel a sleeping accommodation. However, it's not a total penalty...you still get something like a 60% credit. So (just pulling numbers out of the air), if you purchase a sleeper upgrade for $550 (total) but at some point before departure the fare drops to $450 (and you find out about it!), you can call and have an agent *modify* your reservation for the lower fare of $450. You'll pay the 40% penalty on the downgrade, but your net cost will be $490 when you expected to pay $550. I know you can get the $60 difference back in a voucher but I need to review the rules; depending on when you modify you may be able to get the difference back in actual cash (to your credit card, of course).

And, if the price doesn't drop, you've still got your original $550 ticket for a private roomette with meals. Just consider it as buying an option put to hedge your bet against a price drop....


----------



## trnzone (Dec 4, 2018)

Thanks everyone. Really helpful stuff. Looks like I have a bunch of work to do.


----------



## ehbowen (Dec 4, 2018)

One more thing: Don't forget to sign up for Amtrak's frequent traveler program, Amtrak Guest Rewards.


----------



## NEPATrainTraveler (Dec 4, 2018)

If you are prone to motion sickness, I highly recommend taking Dramamine or something similar.


----------



## ehbowen (Dec 4, 2018)

NEPATrainTraveler said:


> If you are prone to motion sickness, I highly recommend taking Dramamine or something similar.


Motion on a train is not bad, at all, but it's...well, it's different. Better safe than sorry if you're not sure.


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 4, 2018)

ehbowen said:


> Another factoid which might influence you: Amtrak used to have a very generous cancellation and refund policy. Essentially, as long as you canceled before the train departed the station, you would get at least full credit towards another trip. Well, of course, people started abusing that. Some tour agencies were notorious for booking every sleeper accommodation on popular trains such as the _California Zephyr_ to "hold them for ransom"...resell them to customers at a substantial markup, who couldn't buy from Amtrak because the train showed as "Sold Out"...and then, if any didn't sell, cancel them at literally the last minute for a voucher which they could use to do the same thing all over again next year. Ordinary travelers were essentially frozen out of the popular dates.
> 
> So now there's penalties if you downgrade or cancel a sleeping accommodation. However, it's not a total penalty...you still get something like a 60% credit. So (just pulling numbers out of the air), if you purchase a sleeper upgrade for $550 (total) but at some point before departure the fare drops to $450 (and you find out about it!), you can call and have an agent *modify* your reservation for the lower fare of $450. You'll pay the 40% penalty on the downgrade, but your net cost will be $490 when you expected to pay $550. I know you can get the $60 difference back in a voucher but I need to review the rules; depending on when you modify you may be able to get the difference back in actual cash (to your credit card, of course).
> 
> And, if the price doesn't drop, you've still got your original $550 ticket for a private roomette with meals. Just consider it as buying an option put to hedge your bet against a price drop....


Actually, the sleeper cancellation policy if is 80% back (it’s a 20% fee). And if you modify a reservation to a lower fare, you actually get the full price difference back as an e-voucher (no fee). Of course, many Amtrak agents don’t understand this concept and will try to charge you a fee if you modify, but the policy is an e-voucher back with no fee.


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 4, 2018)

ehbowen said:


> Motion on a train is not bad, at all, but it's...well, it's different. Better safe than sorry if you're not sure.


Agreed. I’ve personally never had even the slightest issue with motion sickness on the train, even when I’ve been in the upper bunk of an upper-level roomette speeding over rough trackage. Not the slightest issue. I recognize that this may be different for someone else, but since there really aren’t any sudden bumps or movements on the train, it’s nothing like a car, bus, or even plane, when it comes to motion sickness.


----------



## ehbowen (Dec 4, 2018)

ehbowen said:


> There is a very generously sized tray table and 110V outlets at each coach seat. (No tray tables at the forward bulkhead, unfortunately.) When I travel coach with a laptop I carry a Kensington cable lock and lock it to the frame of the tray table when I want to get up and leave my seat. Never had a problem with it.


A note: There is (at least) one power outlet in each sleeping car room, but it may not be positioned perfectly for your needs. A power strip with a surge protector is highly recommended...train power is generated on board (obviously) and generator power in general is notorious for being "noisy" to electronics.


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 4, 2018)

ehbowen said:


> A note: There is (at least) one power outlet in each sleeping car room, but it may not be positioned perfectly for your needs. A power strip with a surge protector is highly recommended...train power is generated on board (obviously) and generator power in general is notorious for being "noisy" to electronics.


Each Viewliner Roomette has exactly two outlets. They are right between the sink and the wall, so you definitely may want an extension cord and/or splitter, depending on how long your chargers are and how much stuff you plan on plugging in.


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 4, 2018)

ehbowen said:


> One more thing: Don't forget to sign up for Amtrak's frequent traveler program, Amtrak Guest Rewards.


And while you’re at it, consider signing up for the Bank of America Amtrak Guest Rewards World MasterCard. With it you get


One AGR point per dollar spent on all non-travel related purchases

Two AGR points per dollar spent on all travel-related-but-not-Amtrak purchases

Three points per dollar spent on all Amtrak purchases.

20,000 points upon spending $1,000 within 90 days of signing up.

And until January 1st, there actually giving people 3 points per dollar on all purchases whatsoever (not just Amtrak stuff), however it is pretty likely that by the time you could actually get confirmed and receive the card, that deal would be over.

It’s $79 per year, however you get a $100 statement credit upon sign-up, so even if you don’t use it and redeem those points, you are still $21 ahead right off the bat.

And for the record, I am not on commission.


----------



## trnzone (Dec 4, 2018)

All good stuff also folks, thanks.


----------



## JRR (Dec 4, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> If you can find a low bucket Roomette and you can afford it, DEFINITELY go for it. I swear, if you have the money, it is absolutely positively worth it.


By all means, upgrade to a roomette if you can. It is worth it and you will find the trip relaxing and enjoyable!


----------



## KSOC (Dec 9, 2018)

ehbowen said:


> A note: There is (at least) one power outlet in each sleeping car room, but it may not be positioned perfectly for your needs. A power strip with a surge protector is highly recommended...train power is generated on board (obviously) and generator power in general is notorious for being "noisy" to electronics.


I had the pleasure of riding the Meteor from NYP to Winter Park FL (WPK) last month. I was assigned the aisle seat, and the one takeaway would have been to have an extension cord for my phone. My cord was only long enough to put in my seatmates area under his tray, or it would have stretched across his lap. Otherwise I was very comfortable with the aisle.


----------



## lordsigma (Dec 9, 2018)

One big difference between the two is how they are used. The Meteor carries a lot more sleeper passengers and a lot more overnight passengers in general as the more direct route which is probably why it was selected to keep the diner between the two. If one looks at the statistics the Star tends to have a much shorter almost corridor like ridership. People traveling within Florida (as it makes more stops within the state) and people from the stations in the Carolinas where it is the only train.


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 9, 2018)

KSOC said:


> I had the pleasure of riding the Meteor from NYP to Winter Park FL (WPK) last month. I was assigned the aisle seat, and the one takeaway would have been to have an extension cord for my phone. My cord was only long enough to put in my seatmates area under his tray, or it would have stretched across his lap. Otherwise I was very comfortable with the aisle.


That’s gotta be one really short phone charger. For any normal length cable, I have never had even the slightest issue in an aisle seat on Amtrak.


----------



## KSOC (Dec 9, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> That’s gotta be one really short phone charger. For any normal length cable, I have never had even the slightest issue in an aisle seat on Amtrak.


Haha - yes 3 ft! Should have brought the 6 footer. Assumed boarding at origin (NYP) I'd get a window seat. Never assume! My seatmate was cool though so it was on his seatback & I used my ipad. Occasional texts & Google maps to see our location. Great trip.


----------



## trnzone (Dec 13, 2018)

KSOC said:


> Haha - yes 3 ft! Should have brought the 6 footer. Assumed boarding at origin (NYP) I'd get a window seat. Never assume! My seatmate was cool though so it was on his seatback & I used my ipad. Occasional texts & Google maps to see our location. Great trip.


Would you recommend the aisle or the window, if I wind up with a choice? 

Did you have a seatmate the entire trip?

How often did you get up and what did you do?


----------



## trnzone (Dec 13, 2018)

For others ... if you're on the train and there's a roomette available ... can you upgrade? Is it cheaper? I know that's a risk, but it's looking like the buckets for my trip window are at the two highest levels and it would cost me a ton to get it ahead of time. I'll keep checking though.


----------



## KSOC (Dec 13, 2018)

trnzone said:


> Would you recommend the aisle or the window, if I wind up with a choice?
> 
> Did you have a seatmate the entire trip?
> 
> How often did you get up and what did you do?


If it's just you I doubt you'll have a choice, but speak up if you have a preference.

I had a seatmate the entire trip. He got off the train after me. I was seated before him in the Florida car at NYP, so I think they wanted a single beside me that was getting off the train further down the state. I was the 4th stop in Florida. But honestly I liked the aisle, I didn't need to bother anyone to leave my seat, but there was so much room for him to get out. The seats do recline & has foot rests so there were some others that had to move if their window seatmate wanted out. 

I did get up many times to either hit the restroom or get food & drink from my bag overhead. Good to stretch, also got off the train at some of the longer stops. I did notice when I got home my feet were a little swollen. So next time I'll walk more & drink more water.


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 13, 2018)

trnzone said:


> For others ... if you're on the train and there's a roomette available ... can you upgrade? Is it cheaper? I know that's a risk, but it's looking like the buckets for my trip window are at the two highest levels and it would cost me a ton to get it ahead of time. I'll keep checking though.


You can upgrade on the train, but it just costs whatever the current price is (there's no discount or anything). In fact, the conductor will almost certainly just tell you to call 1-800-USA-RAIL and upgrade through an Amtrak agent. Once upon a time, onboard upgrades went to the lowest bucket, but it has not been that way for many years. And once you're maybe two or three days from departure, it really is exceedingly unlikely that prices will go down at all for you.  

So if you're at all interested in a sleeper, book super early, not super late.


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 13, 2018)

trnzone said:


> Would you recommend the aisle or the window, if I wind up with a choice?
> 
> Did you have a seatmate the entire trip?
> 
> How often did you get up and what did you do?


If you can choose, I highly recommend the window, because of the easy access to the outlet, and of course window. There's enough legroom on Amtrak that it really is not difficult or a pain at all to get up and out if there's a person in the aisle seat, so don't worry about that. But accept the fact that you almost certainly will have a seat mate for a good portion of the trip.


----------



## trnzone (Dec 13, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> If you can choose, I highly recommend the window, because of the easy access to the outlet, and of course window. There's enough legroom on Amtrak that it really is not difficult or a pain at all to get up and out if there's a person in the aisle seat, so don't worry about that. But accept the fact that you almost certainly will have a seat mate for a good portion of the trip.


Yeah, I've come to accept that. I'm a bigger guy, so wasn't sure if the aisle provided a little more space or not. It's my first train ride, so I'd certainly prefer the window if all is equal.

If I get on the train and have an aisle seat but want to at least attempt to get a window, is it as simple as asking and they'll say yes if that's available or switchable?

I remember someone mentioning that you get like a "marker" for your seat and you can put it on another one if it is open. Still not exactly sure how that works if they have all the seats preconfigured.


----------



## ehbowen (Dec 13, 2018)

trnzone said:


> Yeah, I've come to accept that. I'm a bigger guy, so wasn't sure if the aisle provided a little more space or not. It's my first train ride, so I'd certainly prefer the window if all is equal.
> 
> If I get on the train and have an aisle seat but want to at least attempt to get a window, is it as simple as asking and they'll say yes if that's available or switchable?
> 
> I remember someone mentioning that you get like a "marker" for your seat and you can put it on another one if it is open. Still not exactly sure how that works if they have all the seats preconfigured.


Seats are assigned (IF they are assigned; if the train's not too full they may let you have "open seating") on-the-fly by the train crew. It's not anywhere in Amtrak's system (with the exception of Acela First Class in the Northeast). Once you are seated and your ticket is scanned/lifted, you will be given a paper "seat check" by the conductor to mark your seat as occupied.


----------



## trnzone (Dec 13, 2018)

ehbowen said:


> Seats are assigned (IF they are assigned; if the train's not too full they may let you have "open seating") on-the-fly by the train crew. It's not anywhere in Amtrak's system (with the exception of Acela First Class in the Northeast). Once you are seated and your ticket is scanned/lifted, you will be given a paper "seat check" by the conductor to mark your seat as occupied.


Got it. So let's say I get on the train and I'm on it for 30 mins and there's a window seat two rows in front of me. Can I simply stand up, go over there and put my paper there and that's now my seat?


----------



## pennyk (Dec 13, 2018)

trnzone said:


> I remember someone mentioning that you get like a "marker" for your seat and you can put it on another one if it is open. Still not exactly sure how that works if they have all the seats preconfigured.


on the Silvers, if the attendant assigns you a seat, he or she will tell you the seat number and write down your destination or his/her chart.  The conductor will then come through and put a seat marker above your seat.  If assigned a seat, you should NOT change your seat without checking with the attendant. Some attendants may allow switching, some will not.  They usually want to keep sections open for families (who travel quite frequently on the Silvers).


----------



## pennyk (Dec 13, 2018)

trnzone said:


> Got it. So let's say I get on the train and I'm on it for 30 mins and there's a window seat two rows in front of me. Can I simply stand up, go over there and put my paper there and that's now my seat?


NO


----------



## trnzone (Dec 13, 2018)

pennyk said:


> on the Silvers, if the attendant assigns you a seat, he or she will tell you the seat number and write down your destination or his/her chart.  The conductor will then come through and put a seat marker above your seat.  If assigned a seat, you should NOT change your seat without checking with the attendant. Some attendants may allow switching, some will not.  They usually want to keep sections open for families (who travel quite frequently on the Silvers).


Oh OK. I could've sworn someone told me that earlier in this thread. I suppose I misunderstood. So the only recourse would be to nicely ask an attendant.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 13, 2018)

trnzone said:


> I could've sworn someone told me that earlier in this thread. I suppose I misunderstood. So the only recourse would be to nicely ask an attendant.


If you really want a window seat I'd ask nicely when you approach the coach attendant and give them your destination.  So long as you're not the first person boarding you should be able to get a feel for the process currently in effect by watching someone in front of you.  If the coach attendant is okay with your request you're good to go.  If they're not assigning specific seats then board and see what's available.  If the attendant refuses/ignores your request your best chance for a window seat may involve making a new friend and asking them to switch with you (along with the seat check slip).


----------



## pennyk (Dec 13, 2018)

trnzone said:


> Oh OK. I could've sworn someone told me that earlier in this thread. I suppose I misunderstood. So the only recourse would be to nicely ask an attendant.


This is assuming the attendant assigns you a seat, which, on the Silvers is pretty routine, although, I have been on the Silver Star twice between Orlando and Tampa where the attendant assigned the passengers a car, but said to sit wherever we wanted to sit.


----------



## trnzone (Dec 13, 2018)

pennyk said:


> This is assuming the attendant assigns you a seat, which, on the Silvers is pretty routine, although, I have been on the Silver Star twice between Orlando and Tampa where the attendant assigned the passengers a car, but said to sit wherever we wanted to sit.


Oh OK got it. Yeah I think I'm going to take the Meteor.


----------



## trnzone (Dec 16, 2018)

OK so ... what the heck do I do here? I don't think I'm going to splurge on a roomette for the Silver Meteor -- it's just wayyy too expensive to do it both ways. So these are my options.

Silver Star: Roomette, no dining car, 4 more hours of a trip (30hr)

Silver Meteor: Coach seat, dining car, 4 hours shorter trip (26hr)

I don't think I care much about the food -- I can bring enough variety to keep myself happy. So it's really the trip length. Is the comfort worth 4 hours each way -- 8 hours total?


----------



## pennyk (Dec 16, 2018)

I would do the Star (without food) in a roomette for the comfort rather than Meteor in coach,  but I’m likely older than you are and more particular about restroom facilities.


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 16, 2018)

trnzone said:


> OK so ... what the heck do I do here? I don't think I'm going to splurge on a roomette for the Silver Meteor -- it's just wayyy too expensive to do it both ways. So these are my options.
> 
> Silver Star: Roomette, no dining car, 4 more hours of a trip (30hr)
> 
> ...


Definitely go for the Roomette on the Star. TBH, plenty of members here (very much including me) actually _like_ the extra time on the train, so the only real disadvantage of the Star is the lack of a dining car. And considering you’d be going coach if you took the Meteor and therefore probably not dining at those exorbitant prices, the absence of a DC is not even much of a disadvantage in your case either.


----------



## VTTrain (Dec 16, 2018)

I vote Silver Star.


----------



## trnzone (Dec 16, 2018)

A bit surprised at how unanimous that was (at least so far). It's basically $200 cheaper each way. I guess the ability to lay down at night is probably worth it alone, not to mention the additional space and such.


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 16, 2018)

trnzone said:


> A bit surprised at how unanimous that was (at least so far). It's basically $200 cheaper each way. I guess the ability to lay down at night is probably worth it alone, not to mention the additional space and such.


I think you didn’t quite realize just how much better a Roomette is than Coach. Especially considering the fact that you apparently really don’t want to sit next to someone, and a Roomette is completely your own room with complete and utter privacy.


----------



## trnzone (Dec 16, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> I think you didn’t quite realize just how much better a Roomette is than Coach. Especially considering the fact that you apparently really don’t want to sit next to someone, and a Roomette is completely your own room with complete and utter privacy.


Haha you keep making me seem like some anti-social person. I'm not. I just didn't think the trains would be that full for such long trips, that's all. So it was an expectation vs. reality thing. I've never really traveled like this before.


----------



## tonijustine (Dec 16, 2018)

trnzone said:


> A bit surprised at how unanimous that was (at least so far). It's basically $200 cheaper each way. I guess the ability to lay down at night is probably worth it alone, not to mention the additional space and such.


 Do not discount the ability to shower on board as a perk to the roomette, too.


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 16, 2018)

trnzone said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > I think you didn’t quite realize just how much better a Roomette is than Coach. Especially considering the fact that you apparently really don’t want to sit next to someone, and a Roomette is completely your own room with complete and utter privacy.
> ...


I do not “keep making you seem like” anything. You brought up the subject of someone possibly sitting next to you a bunch of times in a bunch of posts, so I simply concluded that you seem to at least _prefer _the space to yourself. That’s all.


----------



## jebr (Dec 16, 2018)

I'd also vote roomette in the Star vs. coach on the Meteor. Either way you're having to buy your own food, and when I travel in coach I'll often bring my own food on board anyways so I won't have to pay the fairly high prices for diner service. Plus, with a sleeper it's easier to kick back and relax, and if you're of age you can bring on your own alcohol. There's something wonderful about grabbing a local beer or two at a store near the train station and then enjoying it while watching the scenery go by in your private roomette.


----------



## trnzone (Dec 16, 2018)

jebr said:


> I'd also vote roomette in the Star vs. coach on the Meteor. Either way you're having to buy your own food, and when I travel in coach I'll often bring my own food on board anyways so I won't have to pay the fairly high prices for diner service. Plus, with a sleeper it's easier to kick back and relax, and if you're of age you can bring on your own alcohol. There's something wonderful about grabbing a local beer or two at a store near the train station and then enjoying it while watching the scenery go by in your private roomette.


Um ... I did not know you could do that with alcohol. Is that legit allowed? How much time (approx) do you get at the stops?


----------



## PVD (Dec 16, 2018)

Personal alcohol may be consumed in your own room. You can't bring it to the diner or lounge.


----------



## trnzone (Dec 16, 2018)

PVD said:


> Personal alcohol may be consumed in your own room. You can't bring it to the diner or lounge.


Nice. I assume some of the stops have convenience stores and the like?


----------



## PVD (Dec 16, 2018)

Stops are on the timetable and most of them are pretty quick. There are service and crew change stops that are longer, you will see them as arrive/depart, if the train is running late, they can be shortened, follow crew instructions fully when stepping off at any stop where it is permitted. I'm not sure what the timetable looks like in terms of which stations are the longer ones and don't really remember station services and times except for WAS (power swap). The best recommendation is to bring along what you expect to use in terms of snacks and drinks. Enough to enjoy - not get in trouble.......


----------



## trnzone (Dec 16, 2018)

PVD said:


> Stops are on the timetable and most of them are pretty quick. There are service and crew change stops that are longer, you will see them as arrive/depart, if the train is running late, they can be shortened, follow crew instructions fully when stepping off at any stop where it is permitted. I'm not sure what the timetable looks like in terms of which stations are the longer ones and don't really remember station services and times except for WAS (power swap). The best recommendation is to bring along what you expect to use in terms of snacks and drinks. Enough to enjoy - not get in trouble.......


Gotcha. The idea of getting off to pick up some local brews was interesting.


----------



## PVD (Dec 16, 2018)

While crawl is a word often associated with train travel, pub crawl is not exactly the same thing!


----------



## ehbowen (Dec 17, 2018)

Exactly. Unless the train is running early (it won't leave early), do not leave the station. When it's time to leave, they will not wait for you. Buy your food and preferred libations before you board in Fort Lauderdale.


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 17, 2018)

trnzone said:


> jebr said:
> 
> 
> > I'd also vote roomette in the Star vs. coach on the Meteor. Either way you're having to buy your own food, and when I travel in coach I'll often bring my own food on board anyways so I won't have to pay the fairly high prices for diner service. Plus, with a sleeper it's easier to kick back and relax, and if you're of age you can brin﻿g on your own alcohol. There's something wonderful about grabbing a local beer or two at a store near the train station and then enjoying it while watching the scenery go by in your private roomette.
> ...


Only sleeper passengers, and only in their own accomodations. You can get (mediocre and relatively expensive) booze in the diner or cafe car and drink it in those respective cars, but if it’s your own stock, you can only consume it in your room.

Unfortunately, the train will only be in the vast majority of stations for a couple minutes, and you won’t be allowed to get off altogether. However there are occasional fresh air stops (typically where they’re refueling or swapping out the crew), at which the train may be in the station for as long as a half an hour or 45 minutes. But even at those, I highly recommend you stay on the platform right by the train. It will leave without you if you are not back on in time, and it’s always possible for someone to think they know the scheduled departure time, but actually are off by 10 minutes and get stranded. Point is, don’t run the risk, buy your booze in advance, and enjoy the ride.


----------



## trnzone (Dec 17, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Only sleeper passengers, and only in their own accomodations. You can get (mediocre and relatively expensive) booze in the diner or cafe car and drink it in those respective cars, but if it’s your own stock, you can only consume it in your room.
> 
> Unfortunately, the train will only be in the vast majority of stations for a couple minutes, and you won’t be allowed to get off altogether. However there are occasional fresh air stops (typically where they’re refueling or swapping out the crew), at which the train may be in the station for as long as a half an hour or 45 minutes. But even at those, I highly recommend you stay on the platform right by the train. It will leave without you if you are not back on in time, and it’s always possible for someone to think they know the scheduled departure time, but actually are off by 10 minutes and get stranded. Point is, don’t run the risk, buy your booze in advance, and enjoy the ride.


Got it. Sounds like a collapsible cooler is in order.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 17, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Unfortunately, the train will only be in the vast majority of stations for a couple minutes, and you won’t be allowed to get off altogether. However there are occasional fresh air stops (typically where they’re refueling or swapping out the crew), at which the train may be in the station for as long as a half an hour or 45 minutes. But even at those, I highly recommend you stay on the platform right by the train. It will leave without you if you are not back on in time, and it’s always possible for someone to think they know the scheduled departure time, but actually are off by 10 minutes and get stranded. Point is, don’t run the risk, buy your booze in advance, and enjoy the ride.


If you have a twenty or thirty minute stop and you're an alert person with good situational awareness then it's no big deal to leave the platform.  I would recommend being back on the platform at least five minutes before scheduled departure because every once in a blue moon they'll close up and move the train forward a few minutes early for some reason.  The train will technically be in the station area but with the doors closed and moved beyond the boarding platform.  That being said, sometimes a long stop becomes a short stop if the train is running late and if you screw up even a tiny bit Amtrak will not hold the train and it could be a day or more before the next trains shows up.


----------



## trnzone (Jan 15, 2019)

Hey all. You were so helpful. Looks like I am going to book a roomette.

I did still want to be as thrifty as I can considering the price. Is there any way to find out what the *lowest *bucket available is for a particular trip so I can try and make sure I get that?

I looked at WPB to NYP for a 20-day period on amsnag. $416 is the cheapest in that range and there are three other prices: 477, 575 and 672. Are there more than four buckets?


----------



## Ryan (Jan 15, 2019)

You're practically on expert mode already if you've done that legwork.

There is a 5th bucket out there, but it's going to be higher.


----------



## cpotisch (Jan 15, 2019)

trnzone said:


> Hey all. You were so helpful. Looks like I am going to book a roomette.
> 
> I did still want to be as thrifty as I can considering the price. Is there any way to find out what the *lowest *bucket available is for a particular trip so I can try and make sure I get that?
> 
> I looked at WPB to NYP for a 20-day period on amsnag. $416 is the cheapest in that range and there are three other prices: 477, 575 and 672. Are there more than four buckets?


As Ryan said, there are five buckets total. Fundamentally, there is only one way to completely determine what the low bucket is: try to find all five different buckets, and once you do, conclude from there. That is definitely a pain, but I can tell you that in this case, the $416 you saw is indeed the lowest bucket.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 15, 2019)

If you want to delve further, dig up some of the charts that [email protected][/USER] has put together. 

He only tracks end-to-end fares, but WPB—NYP is essentially (if not exactly) the same.


----------



## pennyk (Jan 15, 2019)

cpotisch said:


> As Ryan said, there are five buckets total. Fundamentally, there is only one way to completely determine what the low bucket is: try to find all five different buckets, and once you do, conclude from there. That is definitely a pain, but I can tell you that in this case, the $416 you saw is indeed the lowest bucket.


I just booked a trip from Orlando to NYP and the fare was $411 (before senior discount) and I was pretty pleased.  I am not sure if there is a lower bucket, but if there is, there probably are not many rooms at that bucket.


----------



## cpotisch (Jan 15, 2019)

Ryan said:


> If you want to delve further, dig up some of the charts that [email protected][/USER] has put together.
> 
> He only tracks end-to-end fares, but WPB—NYP is essentially (if not exactly) the same.


For a Roomette, NYP-MIA is literally $4 more expensive than NYP-WPB. So yeah, they're essentially the same.


----------



## trnzone (Jan 15, 2019)

I'd quote-reply individually, but you all basically said the same thing. Thanks! Looks like that price is actually the date I wanted to go, too, so I'm going to book tomorrow and hope it lasts. (It's also on the shorter trip WITH meals. Only $30 more than the 4-hour longer trip without meals.)


----------



## cpotisch (Jan 15, 2019)

trnzone said:


> I'd quote-reply individually, but you all basically said the same thing. Thanks! Looks like that price is actually the date I wanted to go, too, so I'm going to book tomorrow and hope it lasts.


Yay, sounds like you hit the jackpot! And BTW, nice job figuring out buckets and using Amsnag and such.  



trnzone said:


> (It's also on the shorter trip WITH meals. Only $30 more than the 4-hour longer trip without meals.)


You know that that's the Silver Meteor and Silver Star, respectively, right?


----------



## trnzone (Jan 16, 2019)

cpotisch said:


> Yay, sounds like you hit the jackpot! And BTW, nice job figuring out buckets and using Amsnag and such.
> 
> You know that that's the Silver Meteor and Silver Star, respectively, right?


Meteor is shorter w/ meals, Star is longer w/o ... right?

For $30 difference doesn't it makes sense to save 4 hours and eat?


----------



## cpotisch (Jan 16, 2019)

trnzone said:


> Meteor is shorter w/ ﻿meals, Star is longer w/o ... right?


Yep, correct. 



trnzone said:


> For $30 difference doesn't it makes sense to save 4 hours and eat?﻿﻿


100%, without a doubt, yes.

I mean, I personally would consider the extra four hours on the Star as a benefit, but since meals are way more important to me than the extra time on the train, it’s still DEFINITELY worth the extra $30.


----------



## trnzone (Jan 16, 2019)

cpotisch said:


> Yep, correct.
> 
> 100%, without a doubt, yes.
> 
> I mean, I personally would consider the extra four hours on the Star as a benefit, but since meals are way more important to me than the extra time on the train, it’s still DEFINITELY worth the extra $30.


Well, this is my first go of it. I may feel that way in the future, but right now I'm thinking about getting there as quick as possible. Also, Meteor is an AM departure vs. PM, which is nice, though I guess I'll pass by the best part of the trip at night.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 16, 2019)

Eh, there really is no "best" part, it's all pretty boring, scenery-wise.


----------



## trnzone (Jan 16, 2019)

Ryan said:


> Eh, there really is no "best" part, it's all pretty boring, scenery-wise.


Oh, that's disappointing. But I guess that's true, not really going out West or anything.

Is it mostly all flat terrain or are there long parts over water or anything?


----------



## cpotisch (Jan 16, 2019)

trnzone said:


> Oh, that's disappointing. But I guess that's true, not really going out West or anything.
> 
> Is it mostly all flat terrain or are there long parts over water or anything?


The Meteor passes over or next to the occasional pretty lake or river, but for the most part, it’s just trees and farmland. Nice at first, but gets pretty boring after a while.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 16, 2019)

I'm not surprised to hear the Meteor's scenery looks pretty boring to East coasters, but seeing lush greenery was unusual for me, even if it's predominantly found in the form of kudzu invading large swaths of waterlogged swampland.


----------



## pennyk (Jan 16, 2019)

trnzone said:


> Also, Meteor is an AM departure vs. PM, which is nice, though I guess I'll pass by the best part of the trip at night.


Others may disagree with me, but I do not get bored with the Meteor scenery.  I have taken the Meteor from Florida to the Northeast and back countless times and I think the scenery is different each time.  I love crossing the St. Johns River numerous times (in Florida), I like looking at the fern farms (also in Florida), I like waking up and seeing the Potomac River.  I also find the NE corridor interesting between WAS and NYP.   Unless you are late, you will pass through the center of town in Ashland, VA.  I always enjoy seeing that quaint town and the campus of Randolph Macon College.  

There is plenty to enjoy.


----------



## trnzone (Jan 16, 2019)

All booked! Looks like I got assigned roomette 001 lol. Maybe that's why the bucket was so low. Yikes.

Is that $17 protection thing worthwhile, and can I add that after the fact? Looks like simply for potential cancellation it might be worth it if it's not otherwise refundable.

Also, I assume I can create and add an Amtrak rewards number after the fact, too?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 16, 2019)

trnzone said:


> All booked! Looks like I got assigned roomette 001 lol. Maybe that's why the bucket was so low. Yikes.
> 
> Is that $17 protection thing worthwhile, and can I add that after the fact? Looks like simply for potential cancellation it might be worth it if it's not otherwise refundable.
> 
> ...


Room #01 on a Viewliner is a good Room. Om Superliners it's the SCAs Room.

Most of us don't use the Amtrak Protection plan, it's not really all that great unless you're spending several hundred or thousand of Dollars on a trip.

You can add your AGR # after the trip or anytime before departure by Calling, not on- line.


----------



## trnzone (Jan 16, 2019)

Bob Dylan said:


> Most of us don't use the Amtrak Protection plan, it's not really all that great unless you're spending several hundred or thousand of Dollars on a trip.


Does it include a 100% refund on cancellation vs. 0%? If so, I think it would be worthwhile just for that considering the roomette is a few hundred dollars .... plus the lost luggage protection. 

What is SCA?


----------



## cpotisch (Jan 16, 2019)

trnzone said:


> All booked! Looks like I got assigned roomette 001 lol. Maybe that's why the bucket was so low. Yikes.


Pricing has no connection to the room number. Room 1 is a very nice one, since it’s right in the middle of the car, giving it a nice and smooth and quiet ride.

What car are you in? The Meteor has three sleepers, with 9810 in front (right next to the dining car), followed by 9811 and finally 97/9812. I recommend 9810 for the convenience of being so close to the diner (which also often helps when seating times, since they usually start with the first sleeper when taking reservations).



trnzone said:


> Is that $17 protection thing worthwhile, and can I add that after the fact? Looks like simply for potential cancellation it might be worth it if it's not otherwise refundable.


It’s really not worth it. It only covers cancellation if you can’t go for certain reasons, such as losing your job, getting really sick, or dealing with a death. I don’t know if you can add it after the fact, but again, I don’t think you should.



trnzone said:


> Also, I assume I can create and add an Amtrak rewards number after the fact, too?


Indeed you can (just has to be before the trip).



trnzone said:


> Thanks eve﻿ryone!


No prob.


----------



## cpotisch (Jan 16, 2019)

Bob Dylan said:


> You can add your AGR # after the trip or anytime before departure by Calling, not on- line.


Are you sure you can add it after the trip? I though I heard otherwise here. :wacko:


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 16, 2019)

You've always been able to do it in the past according to what I've read on AU. Perhaps Thirdrail or another Amtrak person knows the latest on this, I haven't had to do it myself???

And SCA is the resident  Slerping Car attendant on your Sleeper.


----------



## pennyk (Jan 16, 2019)

From the AGR terms and conditions:



> Except as provided in this Section, Members who provide their Membership Number at the time of ticket purchase will earn 2 points for every $1 spent on Amtrak travel. Members will earn an additional 25% point bonus for qualifying Business class travel and an additional 50% point bonus for qualifying Acela First class travel. If a free One-Class Upgrade coupon is applied to a reservation, Member will be eligible for the point bonus associated with the original class of service, not the upgraded service. To receive points for Amtrak travel, the Member must provide his/her Membership Number at the time of making reservations and the passenger name must match the Member name. For travel on Amtrak that occurs prior to a Member's enrollment date, points will be awarded, upon request, only for travel that occurs within 21 days prior to the Member's enrollment date. Members may earn points for one train ticket used on a single train or individual train number on a single day. Additional tickets for the same train or individual train number, on the same day, will not earn points.


https://www.amtrakguestrewards.com/info/terms


----------



## JRR (Jan 16, 2019)

pennyk said:


> Others may disagree with me, but I do not get bored with the Meteor scenery.  I have taken the Meteor from Florida to the Northeast and back countless times and I think the scenery is different each time.  I love crossing the St. Johns River numerous times (in Florida), I like looking at the fern farms (also in Florida), I like waking up and seeing the Potomac River.  I also find the NE corridor interesting between WAS and NYP.   Unless you are late, you will pass through the center of town in Ashland, VA.  I always enjoy seeing that quaint town and the campus of Randolph Macon College.
> There is plenty to enjoy.


Most of the really boring scenery (I.e. the tunnel of trees in S.C. , N.C. and southern Virginia) is done at night. Try driving I 95 and you'll appreciate getting to sleep through this section. I agree with Penny about the Florida scenery and also the Northern Va. to New York Penn Station scenery.


----------



## MARC Rider (Jan 16, 2019)

Devil's Advocate said:


> I'm not surprised to hear the Meteor's scenery looks pretty boring to East coasters, but seeing lush greenery was unusual for me, even if it's predominantly found in the form of kudzu invading large swaths of waterlogged swampland.


I also like seeing the vegetation gradually change the further south you get until finally, somewhere south of Jacksonville, you start seeing palm trees.

.Also, go in February and there are oranges on the orange trees.


----------



## cpotisch (Jan 16, 2019)

MARC Rider said:


> I also like seeing the vegetation gradually change the further south you get until finally, somewhere south of Jacksonville, you start seeing palm trees.
> 
> .Also, go in February and there are oranges on the orange trees.


This. Seeing the landscape gradually change like that as you relax in a berth is an experience completely unique to train travel. Even if the scenery itself (IMHO) isn’t particularly amazing, the overall effect of it whizzing by and gradually changing, is pretty spectacular.

And I saw a hell of a lot of oranges on 98 two weeks ago. Like probably millions, at this one massive orchard. We were going 70 mph, yet it literally took multiple minutes to fully pass those trees. A LOT OF ORANGES.


----------



## trnzone (Jan 17, 2019)

cpotisch said:


> Pricing has no connection to the room number. Room 1 is a very nice one, since it’s right in the middle of the car, giving it a nice and smooth and quiet ride.
> 
> What car are you in? The Meteor has three sleepers, with 9810 in front (right next to the dining car), followed by 9811 and finally 97/9812. I recommend 9810 for the convenience of being so close to the diner (which also often helps when seating times, since they usually start with the first sleeper when taking reservations).


Ah I thought 001 might be the first overall room and they might be assigned in order (hence me being the only one to buy one so far). Guess that was a bad assumption.

Looks like 9812 for me. Don't mind that.


----------



## PVD (Jan 17, 2019)

One of the things you sometimes see in Florida is an "orange train", a seemingly endless freight made up of carloads of oranges on their way to the juicers......


----------



## pennyk (Jan 17, 2019)

PVD said:


> One of the things you sometimes see in Florida is an "orange train", a seemingly endless freight made up of carloads of oranges on their way to the juicers......


I have not seen a "Tropicana" train on the Meteor route in years.  Once the Florida Department of Transportation purchased the tracks in Central Florida for SunRail, the daytime freight traffic was diverted.  However, one may see such train south of Kissimmee, where CSX still owns the tracks.  Years ago, I recall driving to Sarasota from Orlando many times and getting stuck at crossings in Southwest Central Florida for up to 15 minutes waiting for the Tropicana Train to pass.


----------



## Triley (Jan 17, 2019)

pennyk said:


> I have not seen a "Tropicana" train on the Meteor route in years.  Once the Florida Department of Transportation purchased the tracks in Central Florida for SunRail, the daytime freight traffic was diverted.  However, one may see such train south of Kissimmee, where CSX still owns the tracks.  Years ago, I recall driving to Sarasota from Orlando many times and getting stuck at crossings in Southwest Central Florida for up to 15 minutes waiting for the Tropicana Train to pass.


I'm assuming you mean on the Meteor route in Florida. I got held up on 67 waiting for it several times.


----------



## pennyk (Jan 17, 2019)

Triley said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > I have not seen a "Tropicana" train on the Meteor route in years.  Once the Florida Department of Transportation purchased the tracks in Central Florida for SunRail, the daytime freight traffic was diverted.  However, one may see such train south of Kissimmee, where CSX still owns the tracks.  Years ago, I recall driving to Sarasota from Orlando many times and getting stuck at crossings in Southwest Central Florida for up to 15 minutes waiting for the Tropicana Train to pass.
> ...


I did.  Sorry for not being specific.  The train is pretty cool to look at, but not so cool if it is causing you a major delay.


----------



## Triley (Jan 17, 2019)

pennyk said:


> I did.  Sorry for not being specific.  The train is pretty cool to look at, but not so cool if it is causing you a major delay.


You got that right! That job is already 17 hours on duty, so I certainly wasn't happy about sitting so long, less than 2 hours from the end of the trip.


----------



## VTTrain (Jan 17, 2019)

trnzone said:


> Ah I thought 001 might be the first overall room and they might be assigned in order (hence me being the only one to buy one so far). Guess that was a bad assumption.


This is an anecdote, but I recently booked two Viewliner sleeper trips on or about the first day that you could book.  In each case the online system assigned roomette #2.  And in each case roomette #1 was available.  I was able to be moved in roomette #1 on one of the trips, but had to settle for roomette #3 on the other trip  because the agent insisted that I had to pay extra to be assigned roomette #1.


----------



## cpotisch (Jan 17, 2019)

VTTrain said:


> the agent insisted that I had to pay extra to be assigned roomette #1.


Well that’s definitely not correct. Did you try calling back for a different agent? Because there isn’t supposed to be any extra charge when switching to a different room or car.

[email protected][/USER] Why not just call USA-RAIL and see if you can be put in 9810?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 17, 2019)

PVD said:


> One of the things you sometimes see in Florida is an "orange train", a seemingly endless freight made up of carloads of oranges on their way to the juicers......


&



pennyk said:


> I have not seen a "Tropicana" train on the Meteor route in years.


I believe that in the case of the Tropicana train those cars are carrying processed and packaged juice pallets rather than fresh oranges.


----------



## pennyk (Jan 17, 2019)

cpotisch said:


> Well that’s definitely not correct. Did you try calling back for a different agent? Because there isn’t supposed to be any extra charge when switching to a different room or car.


Sometimes it happens when there is only one room left in a bucket and the agent had not previously released the previously selected room.  Some agents know how to make the switch without charging the higher bucket fare, and others do not.


----------



## PVD (Jan 17, 2019)

On the orange train subject, the last train I saw, which is some years ago, was carrying the oranges to a processing plant. I would imagine that there are also trains carrying post processed juice pallets coming from the same plant. Since Tropicana also buys foreign juice, they also have tank cars to their sites.


----------



## VTTrain (Jan 17, 2019)

cpotisch said:


> Well that’s definitely not correct. Did you try calling back for a different agent? Because there isn’t supposed to be any extra charge when switching to a different room or car.


Oh, I know that it isn't correct.  But, while I preferred roomette #1, I didn't have a strong objection to being assigned roomette #3.  My primary goal was to be on that side of the car.  It wasn't worth dealing with the hassle to switch to #1.


----------



## VTTrain (Jan 17, 2019)

VTTrain said:


> Oh, I know that it isn't correct.  But, while I preferred roomette #1, I didn't have a strong objection to being assigned roomette #3.  My primary goal was to be on that side of the car.  It wasn't worth dealing with the hassle to switch to #1.


Okay, cpotisch.  You inspired me to try again.

And... I was told that there would be an up-charge to switch to roomette #1.  I know that this is wrong, but I just don't have the desire to play their dysfunctional game anymore.


----------



## cpotisch (Jan 17, 2019)

VTTrain said:


> Okay, cpotisch.  You inspired me to try again.
> 
> ﻿ And... I was told that there would be an up-charge to switch to roomette #1.  I know that this is wrong, but I just don't have the desire to play their dysfunctional game anymore.


Fair enough. <sigh>

It really does frustrate me just how many Amtrak agents either don't know policy or have no idea to implement it. It's just a pain for those of us who know they are wrong, and a complete rip-off for those who don't know, and end up paying extra for things for no reason.

And before Thirdrail finds this and once again calls me a "jailhouse lawyer" who doesn't know policy, I want to emphasize the fact that if _I_ am wrong about what policy is, that would also mean that all the agents who have _agreed_ with me, are wrong as well. So either way, there's a large portion of Amtrak staff out there who don't know policy.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 17, 2019)

cpotisch said:


> It really does frustrate me just how many Amtrak agents either don't know policy or have no idea to implement it. It's just a pain for those of us who know they are wrong, and a complete rip-off for those who don't know, and end up paying extra for things for no reason.


If the vast majority of customers are informed that changing rooms will cost them more money, which seems extremely likely based on what I've seen and heard here and elsewhere, then it stands to reason that paying additional money is the primary policy and that moving for free has become the exceptional anomaly.


----------



## RichieRich (Jan 17, 2019)

deleted


----------



## Triley (Jan 17, 2019)

VTTrain said:


> Okay, cpotisch.  You inspired me to try again.
> And... I was told that there would be an up-charge to switch to roomette #1.  I know that this is wrong, but I just don't have the desire to play their dysfunctional game anymore.





cpotisch said:


> Fair enough.
> It really does frustrate me just how many Amtrak agents either don't know policy or have no idea to implement it. It's just a pain for those of us who know they are wrong, and a complete rip-off for those who don't know, and end up paying extra for things for no reason.
> And before Thirdrail finds this and once again calls me a "jailhouse lawyer" who doesn't know policy, I want to emphasize the fact that if _I_ am wrong about what policy is, that would also mean that all the agents who have _agreed_ with me, are wrong as well. So either way, there's a large portion of Amtrak staff out there who don't know policy.


Remember there is a contracted out call center now... Ask the location of the call center next time. If it is indeed Philly, I don't know what to tell you, other than I apologize, but ask for a manager. There are bad agents, and there are great agents as well.


----------



## trnzone (Jan 17, 2019)

cpotisch said:


> Well that’s definitely not correct. Did you try calling back for a different agent? Because there isn’t supposed to be any extra charge when switching to a different room or car.
> 
> [email protected][/USER] Why not just call USA-RAIL and see if you can be put in 9810?


Aside from it being closer to the dining car, is there any other reason? I don't mind walking on something I'm gonna be in for 24 hours. Also you guys made it seem like room 001 is good so would i want to give that up to be in, let's say, 004 on 9810?


----------



## cpotisch (Jan 18, 2019)

trnzone said:


> Aside from it being closer to the dining car, is there any other reason? I don't mind walking on something I'm gonna be in for 24 hours. Also you guys made it seem like room 001 is good so would i want to give that up to be in, let's say, 004 on 9810?


Proximity to the diner is pretty much the only reason you want 9810.

On Viewliners, there are really only two benefits/disadvantages of specific Roomettes: a) their position in the train car, which can make a big difference in ride quality and noise, and b) whether the wider seat and beds will be facing forward (something I don't particularly care about, but others do). In the case of the Meteor, the odd numbered Roomettes face forward, so you _may_ want to try for one of those, but I'm sure you'll be fine either way. I would happily take a backwards facing Roomette or one near the end of the car, in 9810, over a forward facing or centered Roomette in 9812.

Here is a diagram of a Viewliner sleeper. Rooms 3 and 4 are dead center in the car (with 3 facing forward), but you are almost certainly not going to feel any difference in ride quality in say 1/2 or 5/6.







It's up to you, but I recommend calling and seeing what's available.


----------



## pennyk (Jan 18, 2019)

cpotisch said:


> I would happily take a backwards facing Roomette or one near the end of the car, in 9810, over a forward facing or centered Roomette in 9812.


My first choice is an odd numbered room on the Meteor.  Although I prefer 9810 or 9710, if there are no odd numbered rooms available in the 10 car, I will choose an odd room in the 11 or 12 car.  I almost always make my reservations through a phone AGR agent (even if paying cash).  I have had decent (not perfect) luck being able to choose a suitable room.


----------



## trnzone (Jan 18, 2019)

I want to face forward for such a long trip.

So basically, if I can get 1, 3 or 5 in 9810, I make that move, otherwise just stay put?

I don't mind walking when I'm stationary for such a long time. So if proximity to the dining car is the only real advantage, it's not a huge deal to me. Now, my mind may be changed after the trip. Haha.


----------



## VTTrain (Jan 18, 2019)

Keep in mind that there is no such thing as a rear facing roomette.  What we are talking about is the direction that the wider of the two seats will be facing.

And keep in mind that while there is a very good chance that the car will be facing in a certain direction, there is no guarantee of that.


----------



## cpotisch (Jan 18, 2019)

VTTrain said:


> Keep in mind that there is no such thing as a rear facing roomette.  What we are talking about is the direction that the wider of the two seats will be facing.
> 
> And keep in mind that while there is a very good chance that the car will be facing in a certain direction, there is no guarantee of that.


It's been a long time since I last saw 97/9810 oriented the other way around. This is because the dining car doesn't have a vestibule of its own, and they don't want the nearest one to be more than 85 feet away.


----------



## JRR (Jan 18, 2019)

My wife and I travel together and thus, in a roomette, one of us will be facing forward and one backwards. I have found that facing backwards has some advantages. When facing forwards, often by the time you see something of interest it flies by, while it stays in view longer when facing backwards.


----------



## cpotisch (Jan 18, 2019)

trnzone said:


> I want to face forward for such a long trip.
> 
> So basically, if I can get 1, 3 or 5 in 9810, I make that move, otherwise just stay put?
> 
> I don't mind walking when I'm stationary for such a long time. So if proximity to the dining car is the only real advantage, it's not a huge deal to me. Now, my mind may be changed after the trip. Haha.


As VT said, it's just the wide seat that is facing backward. If you don't need those extra two or so inches of seat width, you can spend the day facing forward in the other seat. You probably won't want to sleep with your head at then, since it'll be right next to the toilet and you won't have much space to move around, but I really don't think it's much of an issue to spend the night facing away from the direction of travel. And if you really do want to sleep facing forward, but away from the toilet, you can just do that in the upper bunk, which is in many ways nicer than the lower. In fact, some of us prefer to just sleep in the upper bunk when traveling alone on Viewliners and leave the seats up, since you don't need to bother turning down or making up the room before and after. Point is, a room with the wide seat facing backward really isn't anything close to the end of the world, even on a 25 hour ride.


----------



## trnzone (Jan 18, 2019)

cpotisch said:


> As VT said, it's just the wide seat that is facing backward. If you don't need those extra two or so inches of seat width, you can spend the day facing forward in the other seat. You probably won't want to sleep with your head at then, since it'll be right next to the toilet and you won't have much space to move around, but I really don't think it's much of an issue to spend the night facing away from the direction of travel. And if you really do want to sleep facing forward, but away from the toilet, you can just do that in the upper bunk, which is in many ways nicer than the lower. In fact, some of us prefer to just sleep in the upper bunk when traveling alone on Viewliners and leave the seats up, since you don't need to bother turning down or making up the room before and after. Point is, a room with the wide seat facing backward really isn't anything close to the end of the world, even on a 25 hour ride.


Gotcha. I forgot there are two seats! Haha.


----------



## VAtrainfan (Jan 18, 2019)

trnzone said:


> Oh, that's disappointing. But I guess that's true, not really going out West or anything.
> 
> Is it mostly all flat terrain or are there long parts over water or anything?


The "tunnel of trees" comment someone made earlier is accurate. Especially between Richmond and Fredericksburg (where the WiFi won't work, BTW, because there's no cell service).

But I can tell you that in Virginia, the trains do go over some pretty dramatic river views. Based on my Northeast Regional trips here's what you can expect to see between Petersburg and Washington:

Upon leaving Petersburg station it's trees, trees, and more trees. Then, out of nowhere, acres and acres of desert-painted Hummers, tanks and other Army trucks as you pass the massive US Defense Supply Center Richmond just north of Chester. The rows of military vehicles seems to go on forever. That'll be to the right of the train as you head north.

Then it's more trees with the occasional warehouse and some people's back yards as you near Richmond. Then you cross the James River and the view is pretty dramatic as this is the part of the river above the Fall Line so the river is shallow and angry with lots of rocks and rapids. The rail bridge is pretty tall so you've got a bird's eye view of the river and the river-hugging tracks below you. At the shore the tracks merge with a highway and you'll find yourself in the median of I-195 for a few miles. Then you leave the highway and turn left into the CSX yard.

From here everything's pretty industrial for a while, including the Richmond Staples Mill station stop. Once you pass under I-295 it's back to forest for a few minutes until you pass through Ashland and the Randolph-Macon College campus. Then comes the tunnel of trees as you enter the abyss north of Doswell, crossing under I-95 and losing LTE service until you get closer to Fredericksburg. Leaving FBG you cross the rather narrow and nondescript (at this crossing) Rappahannock river and plunge back into the woods.

After a while you'll start to parallel the Potomac river, bisecting the Marine Corps Base Quantico. For the next several miles you will cross over the mouths of many creeks emptying into the Potomac. These rather low bridges give you some awesome water views. Northbound, the Potomac is to the right and the tributary creeks to the left. The northernmost of these crossings, the Occoquan River, marks when the train enters the southern reaches of the DC metro area and the scenery changes to concrete.

As you pass Alexandria you get up close and personal with DCA Airport and then cross the Potomac into DC. Once in the district you'll enter the First Street Tunnel and be in the dark for a few minutes approaching Union Station.


----------



## trnzone (Jan 18, 2019)

Nice. Thanks for the detailed info.


----------



## cpotisch (Jan 19, 2019)

VAtrainfan said:


> Especially between Richmond and Fredericksburg (where the WiFi won't work, BTW, because there's no cell service).﻿


Can't emphasize this part enough. And it's a real shame, since the Virtual Railfan Ashland cam gets a full shot of the Meteor, yet I can never watch us pass through, since there's no cell service. 

I'd be totally fine if the 20 minutes dead spot were at any other part of the route, but the ONE PLACE where I could actually watch our own train whiz through, is where I can't connect. Argh! I mean, how do the locals even manage without any service?


----------



## PVD (Jan 20, 2019)

Probably the way humankind managed for virtually all of its existence......


----------



## niemi24s (Jan 20, 2019)

cpotisch said:


> . . . there really aren’t any sudden bumps or movements on the train. . .


Perhaps not on these two particular trains, but if you've _never_ been on a train that encountered a severe sunkink you'll never know what a violent sideways motion can be like.  This is most common in the Summer on Western routes with long stretches of straight track.  Here's what a sunkink looks like:


----------



## wallylegs (Jan 20, 2019)

I learn so much here, its amazing !

I have never eally been concerned about where my roomette was in relation to the Dining car etc, and I generally always sit facing the direction of travel, as it is what I enjoy.

As an Aussie long distance training is something we dont do a lot of at home, but I adore Amtrak, and have a couple more journeys to do before I will have done a complete do around.

On the Viewliners I sleep away from the toilet, head at the other end, top bunk for my gear.

Superliners, head in direction of travel, for some reason I get a bit nauseous if I sleep the other way round.

Have only ever requested a change of room once, and that was more a matter of very noisy people in next roomettes, and a particularly intrusive anebriated Amtrak employee who was travelling, was put in the Transdorm for that journey. Its good for you to get up and walk around, so being at the other end of the train isn't a huge concern really.

And no, I didnt have pay anything. It helps to be super polite.


----------



## trnzone (Mar 13, 2019)

Hey all. I'm back and gearing up for my trip! Thanks to everyone for all of the help, answered questions, etc. Got a new round though now that I'm a couple weeks away from boarding. Hope no one minds. Figured it would be easier to restart this thread than create a new one.

Reminder: Roomette going FL to NYC.

1. What should I bring on the trip that I may not be thinking about to either make the ride more enjoyable, easier, etc.? Two items I already have on my list are an extension cord and some Clorox wipes to clean things down.

2. Luggage. I have a 25" suitcase that I'm bringing. I know you *can* check luggage, but it would seem to be a bit of a hassle, especially by the time I arrive at Penn Station. Can I carry this on? An if I do, is there anywhere in the roomette to put it so it is largely out of my way? If not, I'll just check it.

3. Beds. What time do they come around and ask to put it down? What time do they put it up in the morning? How "sturdy" are the top ones? I'm a larger guy and have never really been a "top bunk" person. I understand the benefit of using the top bunk so you keep the seats open on the bottom. Just curious.

4. Food. What are the best items for breakfast / lunch / dinner, IYO?

5. How early should I get to the station before my initial boarding? 30 mins just to play it safe?

6. I will also be taking a train from NYC to DC during my stay. I was told the 6 a.m. is insanely busy. Anyone know about the trains in the 4a, 5a or 7a hours whether they are also crazy?

I'll probably have more follow-ups. But thanks everyone!


----------



## cpotisch (Mar 13, 2019)

trnzone said:


> 2﻿. Luggage. I have a 25" suitcase that I'm bringing. I know you *can* check luggage, but it would seem to b﻿e a bit of a hassle, especially by the time I arrive at Penn Station. Can I carry this on? An if I do, is there anywhere in the roomette to put it so it is largely out of my way? If not, I'll just check it.﻿


Bring it onboard and put it in the private storage cubby over the hallway.



trnzone said:


> 3﻿. Beds. What time do they come around and ask to put it down? What time do they put it up in the morning? How "sturdy" are the top ones? I'm a larger guy and have never really been a "top bunk" person. I understand the benefit of using the top bunk so you keep the seats open on the bottom. Just curious.


Whenever you wish. Most attendants will offer to turn down the room while you’re at dinner, but you can always just ask them to do it whenever you wish. It’s totally up to you. And the upper bunk is plenty sturdy, so you’ve got nothing to worry about there.



trnzone said:


> 4. Food. W﻿hat are the best items for breakfast﻿ / lunch / din﻿ner, IYO?﻿﻿﻿


Here’s the menu. At breakfast I always get the Buttermilk Pancakes; at lunch I get the Mussels or a Veggie Burger with Swiss cheese; and at dinner I usually also go for the Veggie Burger, since it is actually allowed as a dinner option and is IMO much better than the Salmon or Rigatoni (the only other options I am able eat, since I’m a pescatarian and don’t eat land animals). And though it was a seasonal option that may have been axed since my last ride in the beginning of January, the Spiced Pumpkin Bundt Cake really is a fantastic dessert.



trnzone said:


> 5﻿. H﻿ow﻿﻿ early should I get to the station before my initial﻿ boarding? 30 mins just to﻿ play it safe?﻿﻿


What station are you departing from, again (since that may affect the time you’ll need to arrive)? Strictly speaking, since your bag is small enough that you don’t have to check it, you would be completely fine if you arrived at the platform literally one minute before departure, but for obvious reasons I would recommend getting there give or take 20 minutes before at most stations. 



trnzone said:


> 6. I﻿ will﻿ also be taking a train from NYC to DC during my stay. I was told the 6 a.m. is insanely busy. Anyone know about the trains in the 4a, 5a or 7a hours whether they a﻿re also crazy?﻿﻿﻿﻿


Which specific train are you referring to? And why do you apparently need to be in D.C. by 9 AM?


----------



## trnzone (Mar 13, 2019)

cpotisch said:


> Whenever you wish. Most attendants will offer to turn down the room while you’re at dinner, but you can always just ask them to do it whenever you wish. It’s totally up to you. And the upper bunk is plenty sturdy, so you’ve got nothing to worry about there.
> 
> Which specific train are you referring to? And why do you apparently need to be in D.C. by 9 AM?


Let me rephrase the question: How *late* will they do it? And do you just kind of find one and ask, is there a buzzer or?

Northeast Regional. Need to be there by like 9 or 10 a.m. based on how I've planned my trip, picking up a car there and doing some other stuff.


----------



## pennyk (Mar 13, 2019)

trnzone said:


> 3. Beds. What time do they come around and ask to put it down? What time do they put it up in the morning? How "sturdy" are the top ones? I'm a larger guy and have never really been a "top bunk" person. I understand the benefit of using the top bunk so you keep the seats open on the bottom. Just curious.


Some attendants want to turn beds down by a certain time (such as 9 or 10pm).  However, most are very accommodating.  



trnzone said:


> 4. Food. What are the best items for breakfast / lunch / dinner, IYO?


I usually get an omelette for breakfast, Angus burger for lunch and chicken for dinner.



trnzone said:


> 5. How early should I get to the station before my initial boarding? 30 mins just to play it safe?


I agree with the previous poster than it may depend on the station.  However, I board in Orlando and usually arrive at least 30 minutes in advance.  

I travel on the Silver Meteor quite often and think most of the crew members are fabulous.  Enjoy your trip.


----------



## pennyk (Mar 13, 2019)

trnzone said:


> Let me rephrase the question: How *late* will they do it? And do you just kind of find one and ask, is there a buzzer or?


It will depend on your attendant.  Ask him or her.  There is a call button in the roomette.  Some attendants schedule a time to make the bed and some want you to use the call button to summon them when you are ready.


----------



## trnzone (Mar 13, 2019)

pennyk said:


> It will depend on your attendant.  Ask him or her.  There is a call button in the roomette.  Some attendants schedule a time to make the bed and some want you to use the call button to summon them when you are ready.


Nice. And then I know I saw something about bottled water. Is that "unlimited" for the trip or just a couple of bottles? Also, is there any way to get a decent quantity of ice onboard? I was thinking of bringing a collapsible cooler with some beers


----------



## cpotisch (Mar 13, 2019)

trnzone said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > Whenever you wish. Most attendants will offer to turn down the room while you’re at dinner, but you can always just ask them to do it whenever you wish. It’s totally up to you. And the upper bunk is plenty sturdy, so you’ve got nothing to worry about there.
> ...


Each sleeper has its own SCA (Sleeping Car Attendant), and he/she is the only one who will be attending to you. When you board, the SCA will introduce their self and give you a full run down on how everything works. If you end up needing anything, there is a call button in each room, though I generally like to just walk over to the SCA’s room myself and ask them that way, which can save some time. I would recommend you don’t have the room turned down _super_ late (just as a courtesy), and remember that if you do want to sit up for a bit longer before going to bed, sleeping in the upper bunk instead and leaving the seats up the entire time will allow you to do just that.


----------



## cpotisch (Mar 13, 2019)

trnzone said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > It will depend on your attendant.  Ask him or her.  There is a call button in the roomette.  Some attendants schedule a time to make the bed and some want you to use the call button to summon them when you are ready.
> ...


When you board, there will already be two water bottles in your room, but if you need more, just walk over to the refreshment station near the end of the car. It will almost certainly have dozens of water bottles and a huge bag of ice, as well as coffee in the morning, and in most cases a few cartons of juice (usually cranberry, orange, and/or apple).


----------



## trnzone (Mar 13, 2019)

cpotisch said:


> When you board, there will already be two water bottles in your room, but if you need more, just walk over to the refreshment station near the end of the car. It will almost certainly have dozens of water bottles and a huge bag of ice, as well as coffee in the morning, and in most cases a few cartons of juice (usually cranberry, orange, and/or apple).


That's awesome.


----------



## zephyr17 (Mar 13, 2019)

cpotisch said:


> When you board, there will already be two water bottles in your room, but if you need more, just walk over to the refreshment station near the end of the car. It will almost certainly have dozens of water bottles and a huge bag of ice, as well as coffee in the morning, and in most cases a few cartons of juice (usually cranberry, orange, and/or apple).


Can't count on that any more.  Some attendants still do leave bottles out,  but some don't.  Apparently Amtrak management wants to ration out the water now.


----------



## cpotisch (Mar 13, 2019)

zephyr17 said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > When you board, there will already be two water bottles in your room, but if you need more, just walk over to the refreshment station near the end of the car. It will almost certainly have d﻿ozens of water bottles and a huge bag of ice, as well as coffee in the morning, and in most cases a few cartons of juice (usually cranberry, orange, and/or apple).
> ...


I’ve done four sleeper rides in the past three months, and they’ve always had water, ice, and juice. From what I’ve seen and heard, the East Coast trains tend to be better about that than the western trains.


----------



## NETrainfan (Mar 19, 2019)

When you get back, please do a review of your experiences. We have done the NY to FLorida trip many times and like to hear others' experiences.


----------



## tim49424 (Mar 19, 2019)

cpotisch said:


> I’ve done four sleeper rides in the past three months, and they’ve always had water, ice, and juice. From what I’ve seen and heard, the East Coast trains tend to be better about that than the western trains.



Not true. I’ve been on Western trains mostly and I’ve never had a problem with getting water, ice or juice. I’m on the eastbound Empire Builder currently and our SCA has a cooler filled with ice to keep the water cold plus had some unchilled bottles readily available. He told us not to use the ice from the chest and he’d be happy to obtain ice for our drinks from the dining car which is the next car from ours. He’s got plenty of juice as well. If anything, the SCAs on the Western trains keep us well hydrated. Actually I have a smaller sample size from the East and also have had no problems there either.


----------



## Rasputin (Mar 19, 2019)

This must be another example of Amtrak inconsistency. An open package or container of Ice used to be readily available in the sleeping cars four or five years ago but in the past few years I have not found that to be true on both eastern and western trains. I have been told that it is due to health regulations. On most of my trips there has been no ice in the sleeping cars. I am usually advised to get ice from the lounge car. There also used to be several varieties of juice available but now it seems that there is usually just one.


----------



## tim49424 (Mar 19, 2019)

Rasputin said:


> This must be another example of Amtrak inconsistency. An open package or container of Ice used to be readily available in the sleeping cars four or five years ago but in the past few years I have not found that to be true on both eastern and western trains. I have been told that it is due to health regulations. On most of my trips there has been no ice in the sleeping cars. I am usually advised to get ice from the lounge car. There also used to be several varieties of juice available but now it seems that there is usually just one.



The open containers of ice have indeed been discontinued. The ice I’m referring to is in a cooler and used to cool water bottles only, not for consumption. We have orange and cranberry juices available by the coffee. Of late, I find all that quite unusual. Usually bottles of water are readily available but at room temperature and just orange juice. Both are just fine for me so this is special.


----------



## Rasputin (Mar 19, 2019)

tim49424 said:


> The open containers of ice have indeed been discontinued. The ice I’m referring to is in a cooler and used to cool water bottles only, not for consumption. We have orange and cranberry juices available by the coffee. Of late, I find all that quite unusual. Usually bottles of water are readily available but at room temperature and just orange juice. Both are just fine for me so this is special.



That's interesting. I recall seeing both cranberry and orange juice available four or five years ago but since then I have only seen orange juice. This took place about the same time that they cut down on the variety of salad dressings available in the dining car. I haven't seen Thousand Island since then. I have heard that there is an Amtrak directive that indicates that sleeping car passengers are entitled to only two bottles of water a day but I don't know if it is really enforced. Sometimes there is a case or two of water available and sometimes not.


----------



## tim49424 (Mar 19, 2019)

Rasputin said:


> That's interesting. I recall seeing both cranberry and orange juice available four or five years ago but since then I have only seen orange juice. This took place about the same time that they cut down on the variety of salad dressings available in the dining car. I haven't seen Thousand Island since then. I have heard that there is an Amtrak directive that indicates that sleeping car passengers are entitled to only two bottles of water a day but I don't know if it is really enforced. Sometimes there is a case or two of water available and sometimes not.



I highly doubt the alleged water limitations are enforced on any train. As a matter of fact, most SCAs seem to encourage drinking more. As far as the cranberry juice, the train I’m on is the first one I’ve been on in quite some time to offer it. Also regarding the dressings, I can’t confirm or deny because I don’t usually use dressing on my salads.


----------



## Rasputin (Mar 19, 2019)

tim49424 said:


> Also regarding the dressings, I can’t confirm or deny because I don’t usually use dressing on my salads.


My recollection is that up until about 3-4 years ago, the dining cars carried about 6-8 varieties of Newman's Own salad dressing. Then in a cost cutting move they cut back to about 4 types. This happened about the same time that cranberry juice and consumable ice disappeared from the sleeping cars.


----------



## tim49424 (Mar 19, 2019)

Rasputin said:


> My recollection is that up until about 3-4 years ago, the dining cars carried about 6-8 varieties of Newman's Own salad dressing. Then in a cost cutting move they cut back to about 4 types. This happened about the same time that cranberry juice and consumable ice disappeared from the sleeping cars.



They still have Newman’s own but as I said I don’t really do salad dressings so I don’t know how many varieties they do use. Again the cranberry juice has not disappeared! We have it on the train I’m currently on! For some reason I can’t post the picture I just took of the box of juice but it’s cranberry. Also, consumable ice is available, you just have to ask the SCA to get it for you.


----------



## Rasputin (Mar 19, 2019)

tim49424 said:


> They still have Newman’s own but as I said I don’t really do salad dressings so I don’t know how many varieties they do use. Again the cranberry juice has not disappeared! We have it on the train I’m currently on! For some reason I can’t post the picture I just took of the box of juice but it’s cranberry. Also, consumable ice is available, you just have to ask the SCA to get it for you.



I will take your word for it that cranberry juice is available on your train. It just hasn't been available on my trips the past few years and I have looked for it. I have always gotten ice from the café car or the dining car pursuant to the instructions from a sleeping car attendant a few years back and have never had a problem doing so. I have never had an attendant offer to get ice for me.


----------



## tim49424 (Mar 19, 2019)

Rasputin said:


> I will take your word for it that cranberry juice is available on your train. It just hasn't been available on my trips the past few years and I have looked for it. I have always gotten ice from the café car or the dining car pursuant to the instructions from a sleeping car attendant a few years back and have never had a problem doing so. I have never had an attendant offer to get ice for me.



SCA offered to get ice but it really isn’t needed on this trip as he has ice cold bottles available.... to me it’d be overkill.

The cranberry juice caught me off guard as I’d not seen it in sometime but it’s not completely disappeared, just on the extremely endangered list. I don’t care for it myself anyways...orange juice is my preference.


----------



## Rasputin (Mar 19, 2019)

tim49424 said:


> The cranberry juice caught me off guard as I’d not seen it in sometime but it’s not completely disappeared, just on the extremely endangered list. I don’t care for it myself anyways...orange juice is my preference.


I will be interested to see if the cranberry juice is available on my upcoming trips in a couple months. Hope your trip is going well.


----------



## tim49424 (Mar 19, 2019)

Rasputin said:


> I will be interested to see if the cranberry juice is available on my upcoming trips in a couple months. Hope your trip is going well.



We’re running 10 minutes behind out of Minot on #8 so I’d say it’s going well. I’m not in any hurry and always enjoy my trips but I do especially love a timely train! I’ll be back home tonight and start gearing up for my next train trip in June.


----------



## trnzone (Mar 25, 2019)

Just wanted to thank everyone for their help. I'm currently on the train headed North. Bumpier than I expected (I haven't been on a train in ages) but the room is pretty cool. What do you all suggest about leaving items in the room when going to eat and walk around and such?


----------



## Rasputin (Mar 25, 2019)

I would recommend not leaving any valuables in plain sight when leaving your room. I also usually close the curtains when leaving. When going to the lounge car I often take a small bag or backpack with a book, map, camera, phone, sunglasses, etc. and a bottle of water in it so I am not running back to the room to get those things.


----------



## trnzone (Mar 25, 2019)

Good idea. I haven't checked out the lounge car yet.


----------

